# Mac Mini C2D 2.33 GHz : une bombe !



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde  Ce n'est pas vraiment un switch, mais j'avais envie de vous faire partager ma joie d'avoir un nouvel ordinateur  Mon premier Mini était l'un des derniers modèles avec G4 : tournant à 1.5 GHz, je l'ai boosté au maximum : 1 Go de RAM et un disque Hitachi 100 Go / 7200 tpm. Avec des disques externes Firewire pour équilibrer la charge de travail, j'en étais très content. Mais on ne peut guère en tirer plus, et il faut bien dire que j'étais un peu à l'étroit pour retoucher en série les RAW du D200, ou encore faire tourner Mathematica me demandait couramment deux jours :rateau:

Avec l'arrivée des Rev B des nouveaux Mac Intel, c'est à dire des machines revues et corrigées, j'avais le choix entre un Mini (avec ses limitations techniques), un iMac (dont le design n'est pas ce que je préfère dans la gamme Apple), et un Mac Pro. Pour X raisons (pas de jeu, considérations environnementales, discrétion visuelle et auditive...) j'ai décidé de me (re)prendre un Mini, cette fois encore en le boostant au maximum. Ce fil est là pour rassurer d'éventuelles vocations (âmes sensibles, s'abstenir ).

D'abord, la machine : les deux modèles de Mac Mini intègrent tous désormais Bluetooth et Wireless, seuls les CPU (Intel Core Duo T2300 ou T2400), le graveur (combo ou superdrive) et DD (60 ou 80 Go) changent. J'ai donc choisi le moins cher, sur lequel j'ai greffé le top du moment en matière de CPU : un T7600, c'est à dire un Core 2 Duo 2.33 GHz au lieu d'un Core Duo 1.66 GHz ; 2 Go de RAM ; un disque dur de grande capacité Hitachi 160 Go / 5400 tpm ; et enfin un graveur de DVD que je peux enfin dézoner : le Pioneer K06MP (et qu'on commence à trouver dans certains MacBook Pro à la place de ces horreurs de Matshita). Une petite photo :







Chaque chose a un coût : rien que le nouveau CPU coûte plus cher que le Mini. Au total : 74800 JPY de Mini et 153540 JPY de pièces détachées, vous retirez 10% de réduction en magasin pour le tout et ça vous donne une machine de 1300 EUR. C'est à peine les deux tiers du moins cher des Mac Pro, et quand on aime... 

Au passage, Intel abuse un peu sur la taille du packaging :






Je ne suis pas le premier à tenter l'aventure d'un lifting complet, mon but n'est pas d'en mettre plein la vue. Je vous conseille cette page pour trouver d'autres infos, benchmarks par exemple, et des liens vers d'autres expériences. Démontage du bloc, changement du DVDR après avoir changé le firmware sur un PC (je ne compte pas installer Boot Camp), installation du DD et de la RAM : en tout une petite demi-heure. Démontage complet de la carte mère pour enlever les clips nylon du radiateur, changement de CPU, application d'une couche légère et uniforme de pâte thermique Arctic Silver avant de remettre le radiateur, remise des clips nylon... et là, c'est le drame  Il faut dire qu'il était minuit, après une dure semaine, et j'ai un peu forcé sur les clips. J'en ai cassé un !!!  Une photo pour voir de quoi on parle :






Bien sûr, un tel accident est problématique. Puisqu'il n'y a pas de ventilo sur le radiateur du Mini (il y en a un seul en tout sur le Mini, ce qui lui confère cet incomparable silence), il faut être sûr que le radiateur est bien positionné, parfaitement horizontal pour maximiser les échanges thermiques. Remarquez, j'ai échappé au pire : destruction du CPU par un radiateur enfoncé de façon non-symétrique  Pas de panique : après une courte nuit de sommeil, j'achète un radiateur pour lui piquer ses clips, mais ils n'ont pas la bonne taille. Je finis par aller au paradis du geek sur Terre : Akihabara, célèbre quartier tokyoïte pour l'électronique et autres équipements. Impossible de trouver des clips nylon à la bonne taille, je me suis rabattu sur des vis en métal. Remontage, deux fois parce que la premiere le radiateur etait perpendiculaire (il faut vraiment que je dorme... ). J'ai bien sur pris un soin tout particulier à cause de l'unique vis : mesures en plusieurs points pour vérifier la symétrie du socket, mais même là je ne suis pas certain à 100% de mon montage. Désolé pour ces photos prises sur un portable :











Petite peur lorsque j'essaie de redémarrer la machine : rien ne se passe. Finalement j'ai compris qu'il fallait également remettre le couvercle, sans doute pour la masse.

Alors, est-ce que tout ça en valait la chandelle ? :mouais: Il y a un coût certain, une perte de garantie et des manipulations qui ne plairont pas à tout le monde. Des tracasseries qui auraient pu être évitées. Mais quand on voit le résultat... La machine est devenue phénoménale. Hyper réactive, Aperture ne lui fait même pas peur, les trailers en 1080p non plus, et pour l'instant je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis. Bref, je me suis bien amusé, et je le conseillerais même à celles et ceux dont la garantie va bientôt expirer.

En attendant; je continue les tests : la bête chauffe pas mal. Elle est entre 45 et 55 degrés en permanence, ce qui est tout à fait honorable puisqu'aucun ventilo ne tourne ; mais ça peut monter à 89-93 degrés en laissant tourner Folding@Home pendant des heures. Il y a quand même de la marge puisque le ventilateur ne tourne qu'à 2000 tpm lorsqu'il peut monter théoriquement à 4000 tpm. Ca a l'air beaucoup, mais l'enveloppe thermique donnée par Intel est de 100 degrés, avec extinction automatique à 125. Il y a de la marge... En attendant, je laisse encore tourner la machine quelques jours pour être sur que tout va bien, notamment avec la mémoire, et je ne manquerai pas de faire des backups réguliers... comme d'habitude 

A suivre : le résultat de mes simulations sous Mathematica, et dans quelques semaines l'intégration d'un nouveau disque dur : le Momentus 7200.2, qui arrive en 160 Go / 7200 tpm


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Génial, ça me donne aussi des idées.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> G&#233;nial, &#231;a me donne aussi des id&#233;es.



C'est le but  Bien sur, le T7600 est tres cher et chauffe. Mais cela veut dire qu'un Core 2 Duo autour de 2 GHz, presque deux fois moins cher, offrira une belle deuxieme jeunesse a un Mini hors garantie, tout comme le changement de disque 

_Nota : je vais quand meme me chercher des vis en nylon, parce que celle que j'ai mise n'est pas vraiment ce qu'il y a de mieux pour la dissipation thermique. De plus, je vais tres legerement surelever le Mini grace a des coussinets discrets : il parait que l'impact est important. Je ne suis pas inquiet : meme a 90 degres, le ventilo reste a 2000 tpm et est encore plus silencieux que le Mini G4 qui est 20 fois plus lent sur F@H ! _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut,
J'ai une question à propos de cette transformation de ton mac mini.
Voila je possède un imac core duo intel 20 pouces je voudrais savoir s'il est possible également de le faire évoluer en core 2 duo en changeant uniquement le processeur??????


----------



## CERDAN (16 Janvier 2007)

il faudrait faire ca par un pro, ou il faut l'&#234;tre sois meme, le nouvel iMac est  complexe&#224; l'ouverture, et il faut faire tr&#232;s attention. Mais tu peux le faire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

J'ai acheté mon imac chez microstor est ce que la bas ils le font ce changement et bien sur quel cout cela peut représenter.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Aucune idee pour le cout de l'operation. Le vrai probleme, c'est que la boite est incapable d'assurer une garantie sur leur reparation. Maintenant, il y a du demontage, mais je suis sur que c'est possible (il n'est pas soude sur le iMac non plus)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Mais si on change le processeur en core 2 duo il ne faudrait pas également changer la carte mère.
Et quel processeur dois je prendre et où puis je me le procurrer?


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

obelix974 a dit:


> Mais si on change le processeur en core 2 duo il ne faudrait pas également changer la carte mère.
> Et quel processeur dois je prendre et où puis je me le procurrer?



Non, changer la CM est impossible sans passer par un reparateur : c'est du matos 100% Apple. Par contre, les Core Duo et Core 2 Duo, version mobile, sont identiques pin a pin. Donc on peut remplacer l'un par l'autre sans souci


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est, j'ai fait les tests sous Mathematica, et ça me donne le vertige  Ce qui me prenait plus de deux jours avec le G4 1.5 GHz (calculer la hauteur de la colonne d'eau d'un tsunami déclenché par l'Etna) ne m'en prend plus que... 11h. Ca nous fait quand même mieux qu'un facteur 4,5. Et ce qui m'étonne encore plus : c'est plus rapide que des serveurs Opteron bi-254 à 2,8 GHz qui n'ont même pas 18 mois. Avec une boîte à chaussures qui chauffe mais ne fait pas de bruit  

Je vous l'ai dit que j'étais content ?


----------



## wolverine (16 Janvier 2007)

en tout cas felicitations pour ton macmini c'est clair que la il decoiffe !!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2007)

Merci


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2007)

Je me verrais bien remplacer mon v&#233;n&#233;rable powermac G4 1ghz par ta bombe l&#224; !   
D'ailleurs je me demande quand m&#234;me si je vais pas opter pour les prochains mac mini tout simplement, pour le DD 7200 tours on verra, mais voyant que mon powermac me satisfait encore pleinement, je vois pas comment le mac mini ne r&#233;pondrait pas en mieux &#224; mes besoin  Et puis les PM c'est g&#233;nial mais &#231;a reste un investissement trop cons&#233;quent pas vraiment justifi&#233; pour faire de la PAO/Cr&#233;ation de site, surtout quand on voit les perfs de fou de ton mini. 

C'est quoi qui le boost le plus ? Le proc j'imagine ?

Moi je vois surtout le *silence*, le faible encombrement, le poids et le design si sexy du mini !
Je vais juste regretter la grosse &#233;volutivit&#233; de mon PM, les 4 emplacements disques, les 2 baies pour les lecteurs, les cartes additionnelles, mais bon avec le firewire et l'usb 2, on peut tout de m&#234;me facilement passer outre.

Et un divx &#224; partir d'un rip sur le DD, genre un film de 90 min avec des r&#233;glages de base ? Combien de temps ?

Je le voyais plus cher le momentus 160 go 5400 trs, 159 &#8364; &#231;a va 
Combien pour le 7200 ?

Et mes vieux test toshop ? :love: T'as peut-&#234;tre pas toshop UB aussi...


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

Pour Toshop, oui, c'est une bonne idee, je ferai ca bientot. Par contre pour le rip, je n'en fais aucun : normalement c'est backup de DVD avec Mactheripper, puis correction de l'image ISO que je grave ou pas. Dis-moi avec quoi tu veux que je procede pour un essai.

Le DD 160 Go 5400 tpm est au meme prix que le 100 Go 7200 tpm, sauf que ce dernier est en ce moment introuvable. Sans doute parce que la releve arrive tres bientot. Je pense que les 2 Go de RAM et un DD survitamine et bien dimensionne sont les deux complements majeurs de l'upgrade. Le CPU, c'est rigolo, surtout un C2D, mais la course au MHz n'est finalement pas si avantageuse que cela pour tout le monde.

Honnetement, la machine est bien plus reactive et semble aussi rapide que le dual 2.7 GHz de la boite, donc pour moi ce Mini est une tres bonne alternative a un vieux PowerMac, surtout avec plein de disques externes en firewire


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour Toshop, oui, c'est une bonne idee, je ferai ca bientot. Par contre pour le rip, je n'en fais aucun : normalement c'est backup de DVD avec Mactheripper, puis correction de l'image ISO que je grave ou pas. Dis-moi avec quoi tu veux que je procede pour un essai.
> 
> Le DD 160 Go 5400 tpm est au meme prix que le 100 Go 7200 tpm, sauf que ce dernier est en ce moment introuvable. Sans doute parce que la releve arrive tres bientot. Je pense que les 2 Go de RAM et un DD survitamine et bien dimensionne sont les deux complements majeurs de l'upgrade. Le CPU, c'est rigolo, surtout un C2D, mais la course au MHz n'est finalement pas si avantageuse que cela pour tout le monde.
> 
> Honnetement, la machine est bien plus reactive et semble aussi rapide que le dual 2.7 GHz de la boite, donc pour moi ce Mini est une tres bonne alternative a un vieux PowerMac, surtout avec plein de disques externes en firewire





Je ripp avec mac the ripper et j'encode avec Dvision ou Handbrake. Le temps pour le rip c'est pas intéressant surtout que tu as un lecteur slim, mais par contre l'encodage avec Dvision ça serait intéressant je pense, je sais pas si l'appli est UB, je crois.


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

Ok, je te fais ca et PS ce soir


----------



## David_b (18 Janvier 2007)

Très très intéressantes tes modifs. Ca me donne salement envie de changer mon Mini G4 par un nouveau 
 
Moi aussi, j'adore le mini pour sa discrétion, j'aimerais juste bien en avoir un qui dépotte un peu plus: histoire de pouvoir utiliser un Mac pour la retouche de mes photos perso (raw D200)  

Mais je me sens pas trop le courage de le démonter (et pas trop le temps d'essayer non plus) : l'un(e) d'entre-vous connaitrait une boutique (ou, au pire, un bon bricoleur) qui fait ça sur Paris ?

Merci


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2007)

*jaipatoukompri*, j'ai posté mes résultats sur ton fil  Moins de 16 sec pour le test 4, ça va, même si bien sûr ce n'est pas un Quad


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Yep j'ai vu, impressionnant mais déçu quand même, j'espérais un chouille moins !  
Mais bon je suis sûr que certains ont triché ici, genre je refais le test 2 fois de suite parce que je crois pas que toshop exploite les 4 proc du quad à ce point :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Au bout d'une semaine, maintenant que je sais que même à 92° le système est stable, j'ai décidé d'utiliser smcFanControl. Pour rappel, malgré les 87-92° dus à Folding@Home qui tourne à fond, le ventilo restait autour de 2000 tpm quand il peut monter à 5500. Je l'ai donc forcé à 5500 tpm : un peu bruyant (autant que le Mini G4 qui tourne à côté), mais la température chute à 63-65°. Et encore mieux : il est maintenant à 4500 tpm, et la température reste en-dessous de 70°. Content...


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je ripp avec mac the ripper et j'encode avec Dvision ou Handbrake. Le temps pour le rip c'est pas int&#233;ressant surtout que tu as un lecteur slim, mais par contre l'encodage avec Dvision &#231;a serait int&#233;ressant je pense, je sais pas si l'appli est UB, je crois.



Ok, alors j'ai pris un de mes DVD de Lelouche. C'est un DVD DL de 7.25 Go : 25 min pour l'extraction (*MacTheRipper* n'est pas un Universal Binary) et 30 min pour l'encodage avec compression en un seul fichier de 700 Mo. Mais peut-&#234;tre devrais-tu me dire quel type d'output tu veux pour quel type de DVD ?


Edit : je pr&#233;cise que j'ai encod&#233; avec *D-Vision 3*, qui lui est UB


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

25 min pour ripper c'est long mais 30 min pour encoder, c'est assez énorme :rateau:  
J'ai pas de réglages précis, et j'ai jamais regardé avec attention le temps qu'il mettait, mais je sais qu'il faut bien 3 heures pour encoder un film de 90 min sur mon vieux PM :rateau: 

Merci


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 25 min pour ripper c'est long mais 30 min pour encoder, c'est assez énorme :rateau:
> J'ai pas de réglages précis, et j'ai jamais regardé avec attention le temps qu'il mettait, mais je sais qu'il faut bien 3 heures pour encoder un film de 90 min sur mon vieux PM :rateau:
> 
> Merci



Prego. C'est vrai que sur mon Mini G4 le rip mettait plutôt 15 min pour un DVD DL. Enfin bon, si tu as d'autres questions...


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Prego. C'est vrai que sur mon Mini G4 le rip mettait plutôt 15 min pour un DVD DL. Enfin bon, si tu as d'autres questions...





_ALLEZ ALLEZ !!! FAITES MOI FAIRE DES TRUCS QUE JE M'AMUSE AVEC MON MINI MONSTRE !    _

Mais désolé là j'ai rien... :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2007)

Bon, alors je retourne sur Aperture avec Folding@Home en tâche de fond...


----------



## Mafsou (19 Janvier 2007)

Trèèèès sympa la bidouille . Jolie bombe!


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2007)

Nota : de temps en temps, j'avais un p&#233;pin avec ce Mini. Je regarde un DVD, et le temps de prendre une douche et tout, quand je relance la lecture : &#231;a plante  C'est &#224; dire freeze de DVD Player, qui prend quelques minutes. Heureusement vous connaissez OS X : tout le reste tourne comme une horloge, m&#234;me si le Finder est parfois aussi dans p&#226;t&#233;. Mais tout finit par revenir en ordre.

Ayant &#233;cart&#233; un d&#233;faut de mauvais contact, de RAM d&#233;faillante, de C2D au comportement diff&#233;rent (aucun des switcheurs de T7200, T7400 et T7600 n'ont jamais rien vu de tel), je me suis demand&#233; si ce n'&#233;tait pas d&#251; au firmware d&#233;zon&#233;. OS X, en sortant de la veille du lecteur DVD, a peut-&#234;tre des probl&#232;mes avec &#231;a.

Je pourrais donc remettre le firmware original, forcer un premier zonage du lecteur (ce que j'aurais d&#251; faire, notez), et repasser sur le firmware d&#233;zon&#233;. Mais j'aime pas Boot Camp et XP  Finalement, j'ai r&#233;solu mon probl&#232;me en d&#233;sactivant la mise en veille des disques. Ce qui n'est pas forc&#233;ment une mauvaise chose, puisque arr&#234;ter / relancer un DD tous les quart d'heure est bien plus mauvais que le laisser tourner sans broncher, ce pour quoi il est le meilleur


----------



## patrickz (20 Janvier 2007)

Intéressant  comme on dit au Japon 

sinon la puce graphique GMA 950 n'est pas trop un frein dans les  performances, voire un goulot d'étranglement ?


----------



## HmJ (21 Janvier 2007)

Elle peut l'être, tout dépend de ton usage. J'ai effectivement le sentiment que pour Aperture ce pourrait être un chouilla mieux


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

Wouuuuh 

effectivement on peut vraiment parler de 2ème vie, même si les températures de fonctionnement son un peu haute donc à voir si avec le temps cela ne vas pas te nuire !

En tout cas je trouve ça super sympa j'adoreee !


----------



## Gimli510 (21 Janvier 2007)

Impressionnant effectivement! :love: 

Quelle expérience en bidouille faut-il avoir selon toi pour réussir à changer ce processeur? L'opération est-elle difficle?

Merci!


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Wouuuuh
> 
> effectivement on peut vraiment parler de 2&#232;me vie, m&#234;me si les temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement son un peu haute donc &#224; voir si avec le temps cela ne vas pas te nuire !
> 
> En tout cas je trouve &#231;a super sympa j'adoreee !



je trouve plutot qu'il chauffe normalement pour un 2,33GHZ, les portables chauffent autant


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Quelle expérience en bidouille faut-il avoir selon toi pour réussir à changer ce processeur? L'opération est-elle difficle?



Niveau lego + 2 :rateau: 
Apparemment c'est très aisé.


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> je trouve plutot qu'il chauffe normalement pour un 2,33GHZ, les portables chauffent autant



Ouais mais les portable sont prévu pour chauffer ! Le mac mini a été testé à des température moindre, mais il est probable que cela n'ai aucune influence


----------



## AroundTheWorld (21 Janvier 2007)

Lordjem a dit:


> Ouais mais les portable sont prévu pour chauffer ! Le mac mini a été testé à des température moindre, mais il est probable que cela n'ai aucune influence



Mon CoreDuo 1,66 GHZ monte à 83 en pleine charge donc 90 pour un 2,33ghz sachant que ces ventilos ne montent jamais à fond laisse supposer qu'il y a encore de la marge enfin je pense.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> En attendant; je continue les tests : la bête chauffe pas mal. Elle est entre 45 et 55 degrés en permanence, ce qui est tout à fait honorable puisqu'aucun ventilo ne tourne ; mais ça peut monter à 89-93 degrés en laissant tourner Folding@Home pendant des heures. Il y a quand même de la marge puisque le ventilateur ne tourne qu'à 2000 tpm lorsqu'il peut monter théoriquement à 4000 tpm. *Ca a l'air beaucoup, mais l'enveloppe thermique donnée par Intel est de 100 degrés, avec extinction automatique à 125. Il y a de la marge...*


----------



## Lordjem (21 Janvier 2007)

oui je sais bien, mais même si je vais paraitre lourd je parle pas du processeur mais de ce qu'il y a autour. C'est quand même un espace extra confiné et peu ventilé. Il serait intéressant de connaitre la température du boitier et de voir si cela n'a aucune influence sur le reste du matos.

Après il est clair que sa reste une sacrée bécane d'enfer et que j'ai tendance à aimé les boitier bien refroidi, c'est pour ça que j'aurai peur de monter à de telle température.

On verra à combien monteront les boîtiers des futur mac mini avec core 2 duo 2,00Ghz dedans  quand ils sortiront comme ça on pourra comparer avec la bête de course de Hmj

bon allé j'arrête d'être chiant


----------



## HmJ (21 Janvier 2007)

J'ai d&#233;mont&#233; des tas de PC, et bien s&#251;r ce n'est pas comparable : mieux vaut attendre la fin de la garantie ou &#234;tre maso pour d&#233;monter le CPU de son Mini  Ce n'est pas tr&#232;s dur, mais il faut &#234;tre un minimum minutieux et ordonn&#233;.

A l'int&#233;rieur, bien s&#251;r que tout est confin&#233;, mais je pense que dans un MacBook c'est pire : dans la Mini il y a quand m&#234;me un peu plus d'espace, et le CPU est isol&#233; du chipset et de la RAM. Donc pas trop de risque de propagation.

Comme je l'ai dit, je force maintenant mon ventilo &#224; 4000 tpm, au lieu des +/- 2000 par d&#233;faut : je suis &#224; 65&#176; en ce moment, alors que le CPU est tout le temps entre 92 et 100&#37; ! Et quand la pi&#232;ce est tr&#232;s chauff&#233;e, aller : 75&#176;. Autant que le Core Duo T2500 de mon portable Dell


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

félicitations pour cette MAJ "osée"    
Perso, sur mon mini 1.66 j'ai changé le DD et la RAM (100Go 7200Trs Hitachi + 2 Go Ram) mais je n'ai pas oser faire plus...

Peut-être que dans l'avenir je vais changer le processeur part un 2Ghz. Les fréquences supérieures sont quand même trop chères à mon goût !


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2007)

Salut. Oui, c'est cher, mais les prix vont baisser. D'ailleurs le T7700 arrive, alors si qq'un veut mon T7600...  Plus serieusement, les Seagate 7200.2 de 160 Go / 7200 tpm doivent enfin debarquer, j'en attends beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut. Oui, c'est cher, mais les prix vont baisser. D'ailleurs le T7700 arrive, alors si qq'un veut mon T7600...  Plus serieusement, les Seagate 7200.2 de 160 Go / 7200 tpm doivent enfin debarquer, j'en attends beaucoup !




Ben, je surveille depuis quelques mois...et le prix du 2Ghz n'a absolument pas bouger !
En plus, perso, je préfère avoir un bon compromis entre dégagement de chaleur/performance et prix.


En 2.5" je n'aime pas trop Seagate. Plus bruyant et moins performants que les Hitachi et surtout garantie qui n'est pas en France...
A voir avec la nouvelle gamme of course


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2007)

Salut HmJ,

J'arrive en retard, d&#233;sol&#233;e... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:rose::rose: J'avais pas vu :rose:

Alors je tiens &#224; te f&#233;liciter m&#234;me si tu es fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apple ne l'a pas fait ou le fera en retard... et HmJ est arriv&#233; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo, l&#224; tu as fait fort...

Suis tr&#232;s fi&#232;re de mon parrain :love::love::love:

Alors le macpro &#224; 24 cores, ca sera pour quand ?


----------



## silos (26 Février 2007)

Je trouve &#233;galement que l'upgrade avec un T7200 &#224; 2Ghz est un bon compromis, surtout en terme de prix, et encore plus en France.

Le choix est vite fait :
1) Neuf &#224; partir de 280 euros
2) d'occasion &#224; partir de 230 euros

La 2&#232;me option offrant l'inconv&#233;nient d'&#234;tre sans bo&#238;te, sans facture et donc sans garantie. Quant &#224; la provenance du proc ???


Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; demander &#224; nos candidats actuels ce qu'ils sont pr&#234;ts &#224; faire pour la baisse du prix des Core 2 Duo.......... 

Il para&#238;t que le P&#232;re No&#235;l n'existe pas ! 
Par contre rien au sujet de l'existence &#233;ventuelle de la M&#232;re No&#235;l.


----------



## HmJ (27 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut HmJ,
> 
> J'arrive en retard, désolée...
> 
> ...



C'est bien la peine que je me décarcasse...


----------



## HmJ (2 Mars 2007)

Aller hop, un petit message dans mon fil pour se rassurer : tout marche aussi bien, avec un uptime de 30+ jours pourtant et Folding@Home qui marche à fond à fond à fond 

J'avais noté qu'Aperture n'était malheureusement pas très à l'aise, je regrettais presque ma folie de ne pas avoir pris un Mac Pro avec une vraie CG et des disques séparés. J'ai fait une vérification de disque (adieu uptime, j'ai dû rebooter ) : j'avais une erreur, sans doute au tout début quand j'avais eu un plantage lors du passage à la 10.4.8. "Minor error" dixit OS X, donc pas de souci. Puis une passe complète de Onyx. Grands Dieux : la bête est repartie à fond les ballons ! Et c'est peut-être subjectif, mais Aperture semble plus à l'aise (oui, toujours avec F@H en tâche de fond...).


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mars 2007)

Salut,

HmJ, as tu contact&#233; Apple afin de savoir si le changement de proc faisait sauter la garantie ?
Je pense que oui mais bon :rose:


----------



## urgo94 (2 Mars 2007)

Tout simplement bravo

Et pour MamaCass,sur que la garantie elle saute,ce n'est plus du tout le macMini acheté et garantie


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2007)

Merci  Effectivement la garantie saute, mais que veux-tu... En même temps, mieux vaut faire griller un Mini qu'un Mac Pro, n'est-ce pas ? :love: J'avais quand même penser à prendre le MP d'entrée de gamme pour changer aussi ses CPU...


----------



## urgo94 (3 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci  Effectivement la garantie saute, mais que veux-tu... En même temps, mieux vaut faire griller un Mini qu'un Mac Pro, n'est-ce pas ? :love: J'avais quand même penser à prendre le MP d'entrée de gamme pour changer aussi ses CPU...



 Aucune raison de le griller,mon prochain sera un Mac Pro, le seul avec le Mini capable d' évoluer,meme si pour le mini le couteau de peintre est de rigueur.


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2007)

Le risque est juste un peu plus grand... Mais rassure-toi, les iMac aussi sont &#233;galement susceptibles d'&#233;voluer : processeur, DD, m&#233;moire et carte graphique maintenant qu'Apple utilise le format MXM


----------



## urgo94 (4 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le risque est juste un peu plus grand... Mais rassure-toi, les iMac aussi sont également susceptibles d'évoluer : processeur, DD, mémoire et carte graphique maintenant qu'Apple utilise le format MXM



 Quand même moins évident pour les Imacs,je verrai cela quand mon Imac aura besoin d'une opération a coeur ouvert de plus la carte graphique est soudée sur la CM il me semble sur les Imacs.Mon MacMini est un PPC 1,42 que je laisse en l'état,mon premier Mac bien suffisant pour le Net et la musique.


----------



## silos (4 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> J'avais noté qu'Aperture n'était malheureusement pas très à l'aise, je regrettais presque ma folie de ne pas avoir pris un Mac Pro avec une vraie CG et des disques séparés.



Un bilan plutôt mitigé semble t'il ?
Dommage car j'ai beaucoup aimé l'idée et souhaitais me lancer dans cette aventure.

Cependant :

1) Même en boostant un Mini, on n'en fera jamais un Macpro, Gma 950 oblige (entre autre).
2) En boostant un Mini, on peut s'approcher d'un Macpro et se contenter de ce potentiel (hors graphique).
3) Le proc graphique gma 950 sera toujours le point bloquant du Mini.
4) L'investissement de départ n'est pas le même : Mini = 619    Macpro = 2499.
5) La perte d'argent à la revente n'est pas la même : Mini = -150     Macpro = -700.

Je trouve donc que le mini reste un excellent compromis (surtout financièrement) dès lors que l'on a pas besoin d'un outil graphique puissant.

Dans le cas ou une vraie CG est indispensable, il y a encore les iMac avec leur vraie CG et surtout la possibilité d'y connecter un 2ème écran en mode étendu....

Le tout est de bien définir ses besoins au départ.


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2007)

silos a dit:


> Un bilan plutôt mitigé semble t'il ?
> Dommage car j'ai beaucoup aimé l'idée et souhaitais me lancer dans cette aventure.
> 
> Cependant :
> ...



Je le répète : Folding@Home tourne en tâche de fond, et de plus les caches méritaient un nettoyage. Dont acte 

Je trouve aussi que le Mini est formidable, j'en veux à Apple de ne rien sortir entre les deux machines, sans écran, mais avec des CPU Conroe par exemple. On s'oriente progressivement sur l'utilisation du GPU pas seulement pour le jeu et applications scientifiques, mais aussi calculs variés. Toutefois, avant d'être effectif avec Core Image/Video, cela prendra un temps certain. Donc, dans beaucoup de cas de figure, la limitation du GMA950 est vraiment secondaire.


----------



## Johan59 (4 Mars 2007)

Félicitations HmJ
Dommage qu'apple ne propose pas directement un Mini Core2duo...
Cependant le démontage doit être galére, deja pour changer les deux barettes c'est la galére sur un mini intel par rapport au premiere génération ou la barette était très accessible !


----------



## Johan59 (4 Mars 2007)

Félicitations HmJ
Dommage qu'apple ne propose pas directement un Mini Core2duo...
Cependant le démontage doit être galére, deja rien que pour changer les deux barettes ram c'est la galére sur un mini intel par rapport au premiere génération où la barette était très accessible !


----------



## HmJ (4 Mars 2007)

Le C2D viendra, ce n'est qu'une question de temps. Bien sûr qu'une telle manip est fastidieuse. Mais c'est pour dire qu'il y a de tout chez Apple : des boiboites belles et stables, prêtes dès l'achat et pérennes. Mais il reste un dernier petit coin pour les bidouilleurs, et ça donne un petit charme en plus


----------



## urgo94 (4 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le C2D viendra, ce n'est qu'une question de temps. Bien sûr qu'une telle manip est fastidieuse. Mais c'est pour dire qu'il y a de tout chez Apple : des boiboites belles et stables, prêtes dès l'achat et pérennes. Mais il reste un dernier petit coin pour les bidouilleurs, et ça donne un petit charme en plus



 Heureusement qu'il reste un petit coin pour les bidouilleurs

Vivement le MacMini Pro avec une vraie carte graphique:love:


----------



## silos (4 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je le répète : Folding@Home tourne en tâche de fond, et de plus les caches méritaient un nettoyage. Dont acte



Désolé mais je ne connaissais pas Folding@Home, je ne suis pas ingénieur météo moi.

J'ai quand même pris la peine de rechercher, et j'ai trouvé ça très intéressant.

Du coup je l'ai installé sur mon Mini, et le laisse tourner en tâche de fond, tant que je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser le proc.

Mais à force de courir après des perfs dont je n'ai pas vraiment besoin, je vais finir par utiliser mon Mini en média center et me prendre un MacPro.... du coup ma contribution à Folding@Home sera plus grande....


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

L'avantage, c'est qu'un Mini ne consomme presque rien, donc on n'h&#233;site pas &#224; le laisser brancher tout le temps. Et puis il est silencieux... Un Mac Pro 3GHz, c'est quand m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; 290W en idle (avec 10 Go de RAM), et 375W en activit&#233; (400&#37; usage CPU et acc&#232;s m&#233;moire)... Contre respectivement 20W / 37W pour un Mini 1.66GHz. Economiquement et &#233;cologiquement, c'est plus dur &#224; justifier... 

Rappel : Intel donne l'enveloppe thermique suivante pour ses processeurs : Xeon 5150 (2.66GHz) : 65W, Xeon 5160 (3GHz) : 80W, Core Duo T2500 (1.66GHz) : 31W, Core 2 Duo T7600 (2.33GHz) : 34W. Il y a deux CPU par Mac Pro...


----------



## urgo94 (5 Mars 2007)

Pour mon Mac pro futur,j'ai juste oublié de prendre en considération les consommations électrique

Merci HmJ de me faire redescendre sur terre j'ai mis chez moi des ampoules économiques partout,j'ai viré tout ce qui était halogene,avec un Mac pro la chasse aux Gaspis est bien compromise décemment je ne peux passer au Mac pro.

Retour a la case départ,réflexion en cours,a suivre...


----------



## HmJ (5 Mars 2007)

Eh oui, faisons tous un peu plus attention  Attention n&#233;anmoins, je cite la conso d'un Mac Pro avec CPU de 3 GHz, 10 Go de RAM et 4 DD. Maintenant, un Mac Pro tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique consomme  quand m&#234;me plus de 170W en ne faisant rien... C'est &#233;norme si on n'en tire aucun gain de productivit&#233;.


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2007)

Petit update : j'avais racont&#233; ma m&#233;saventure, sur les coups de une heure du mat' en remontant mon Mini. J'avais b&#234;tement cass&#233; un clips nylon, le genre de clips qui, bien &#233;videmment, n'est trouvable nulle part, d'autant que ceux utilis&#233;s pour autres ventilateurs de processeurs / cartes graphiques sont bien plus petits.

Bref, j'avais recouru &#224; une vis tout ce qu'il y a de plus commun, mais ce m&#233;tal ne me plaisait pas puisqu'il n'est pas du tout int&#233;ressant pour la dissipation thermique, et le jeu d&#251; &#224; la dilatation me faisait craindre une mauvaise surprise. Finalement, deux mois plus tard, apr&#232;s avoir laiss&#233; tourn&#233; la machine non-stop sur Folding@Home (en plus du reste quand je m'en sers...), j'ai enfin trouv&#233; des vis. Pas en nylon comme je l'esp&#233;rais, mais un polym&#232;re couramment utilis&#233; en informatique (finalement plus int&#233;ressant pour faire une vis, le nylon &#233;tant int&#233;ressant quand on veut la souplesse d'un clips justement). Je les ai prises un peu plus longues pour pouvoir me servir des 4 ressorts d'origine, de sorte que tout jeu sera compens&#233; par leur action simultan&#233;e 

Ce qui donne :












Nota : comme d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crit, je ne d&#233;passe pas les 90 degr&#233;s m&#234;me apr&#232;s plusieurs heures d'activit&#233; CPU &#224; 100&#37; dans une pi&#232;ce chauff&#233;e, l&#224; o&#249; Intel dit que ses CPU tournent normalement jusqu'&#224; 100 degr&#233;s. Il me semble m&#234;me en avoir gagn&#233; quelques-uns. Tout cela est normal, Lionel de Macbidouille en parle aussi dans son article de f&#233;vrier. Et avecsmcFanControl, on descend tr&#232;s facilement sous les 80 degr&#233;s m&#234;me &#224; pleine charge.

Et voil&#224;, on va pouvoir retourner &#224; nos pliages de mol&#233;cules


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2007)

Salut.

Si tu veux faire baisser un peu la temp&#233;rature du processeur, tu peux essayer de changer la pate thermique pour de l'artic silver (ou un autre mod&#232;le du genre).
Tu devrais gagner quelques degr&#233;s (plus d'informations ici).

@+
iota


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Si tu veux faire baisser un peu la température du processeur, tu peux essayer de changer la pate thermique pour de l'artic silver (ou un autre modèle du genre).
> Tu devrais gagner quelques degrés (plus d'informations ici).
> ...



Bonjour

C'est déja de l'Artic Silver  qui est dessus.


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2007)

Merci *urgo94*  Enfin un qui suit  Sinon, un truc tout bête et qui marche aussi pour la faire baisser : rehausser légèrement l'ordi avec des coussinets


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2007)

Ce qu'il fallait retenir de mon intervention est le comparatif entre les différents modèles de pâtes thermiques...  :rateau:

Bon, ça m'apprendra à pas relire le premier post...

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (9 Mars 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ce qu'il fallait retenir de mon intervention est le comparatif entre les diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les de p&#226;tes thermiques...  :rateau:
> 
> Bon, &#231;a m'apprendra &#224; pas relire le premier post...
> 
> ...



Tu fais bien de le rappeler  Au passage aussi, l'&#233;cart de prix entre le tout-venant et cette qualit&#233; va quand m&#234;me de 1 &#224; 7, donc ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment le choix le plus judicieux si on ne cherche pas &#224; pousser la machine dans ses derniers retranchements...


----------



## urgo94 (9 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci *urgo94*  Enfin un qui suit  Sinon, un truc tout bête et qui marche aussi pour la faire baisser : rehausser légèrement l'ordi avec des coussinets



 Normal l'experience est tres interessante,faire évoluer un MacMini de cette façon fallait le faire


----------



## urgo94 (14 Mars 2007)

Voila qui va devenir tres interessant,et je vais enfin pouvoir acheter mon Mac pro,des qu'Apple voudra bien y installer les nouveaux processeurs Intel,lire:

http://www.tomshardware.fr/50_watts_pour_le_xeon_quad_core-news-9109.html

Puissance et consommation réduite;bon pour la planete et le porte monnaie


----------



## HmJ (14 Mars 2007)

Certes, mais avec mon Mini je suis en-desous des 50W tous pleins faits  Dans un Mac Pro, rajoute la carte graphique, la RAM, les DD... Ce n'est pas le meme usage bien sur


----------



## urgo94 (14 Mars 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Certes, mais avec mon Mini je suis en-desous des 50W tous pleins faits  Dans un Mac Pro, rajoute la carte graphique, la RAM, les DD... Ce n'est pas le meme usage bien sur



Bon d'accord,c'est pas encore la panacée,mais ça devient plus que raisonnable,dans tous les cas, il faudra quand meme une carte graphique et des barettes mémoires un Hd et un graveur DVD.Le MacMini est de toutes façons imbattable sur les économies d'énergie

Plus qu'a attendre
,


----------



## HmJ (9 Mai 2007)

... je suis degoute... :hein: Mon application reine, c'est Mathematica 5. J'ai la 5.2.2, qui est Universal Binary, et que je tenais pour etre super optimisee sur mon Mac. Parce que c'est vrai qu'elle tourne tres bien. Comme je l'ai dit, une simulation de mon sujet favori me prend en gros 11h, en fermant presque toutes les applications (mais ca ne change presque rien).

J'ai essaye la meme chose sur Mathematica 5.2 installe dans Parallels sur un Windows XP lambda : ma simulation prend moins de 8 heures !!! C'est exactement le meme temps que prend ma simulation sur un Mac Pro bi Xeon 3 GHz / 4 Go de RAM !!!  Autrement dit, meme en passant par la virtualisation, la version Windows est bien mieux optimisee que la version OS X. Et pourtant, Wolfram n'est pas specialement fan de Windows, d'ailleurs c'est une des rares applications qui tourne encore mieux en 64 bits, que ce soit sous Linux ou Windows XP.

Bref, je crois que je vais me mettre un Windows XP 64 bits, a defaut d'un Vista 64 bits dont je n'ai pas de license, sous Boot Camp. Ca me file un sacre coup de blues, parce que d'un coup ma plate-forme OS X prend un coup dans l'aile  Parce que, comme je l'ai deja ecrit a gauche a droite sur ce forum, OS X n'est pas un OS 100% 64 bits : l'OS est capable d'adresser 64 bits de memoire, un process BSD lance en tache de fond est capable de gerer 64 bits, mais les frameworks Apple n'existent qu'en 32 bits, et sous Intel on ne beneficie pas du doublement de registres generaux introduits avec x86-64.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2007)

Mais en fait, entre le coreduo du mac mini actuel à 1,66 ghz et le core2duo 1,8ghz (T5600), ça fait un gain de "seulement" 20 % environ ou plus ? Je me demande si, me concernant, ça vaut vraiment le coup que je prenne le mini solo sur le refurb pour lui greffer un core2duo T5600 et de faire ainsi sauter la garantie plutôt que de prendre un mini coreduo sur le store classique ?


----------



## HmJ (17 Mai 2007)

Sincerement, je te conseillerais d'acheter directement un Core Duo. Deux processeurs, ca nous change la vie, surtout quand on bosse sur un ordinateur.

Maintenant, si tu veux changer le modele, il y a un saut d'environ 10-20% a frequence egale entre Core Duo T2xxx et Core 2 Duo T5xxx. Moi c'est un Core 2 Duo T7600 que j'ai : entre la serie 5xxx et 7xxx, on passe de 2 a 4 Mo de cache, et la aussi tu as un accroissement de performances.

Mais pourquoi tu ne prendrais un pas un Mini neuf ? Tu pourras toujours le faire evoluer dans un an.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2007)

Quels sont les inconvénients du GMA 950 ? Mis à part ceux évidents comme l'impossibilité de faire tourner des jeux "exigeants", d'avoir de bonnes perf en 3D et de ne pas avoir l'effet vaguelette quand tu rajoutes un widget ?  Un truc pour moi qui est important c'est la fluidité et la rapidité d'exposé, par exemple si je vais dans la bibliothèque, que je fais un pomme+a sur tous les dossiers, que je fais ensuite un pomme+o et que je joue ensuite avec F9-F10 et F11, ça tourne sans soucis, ça ne sera pas différent avec le mini je pense ? J'ose espérer même que ça sera encore plus rapide et fluide où je me plante ?

Sur mon PM, 169 dossiers ouverts ça donne ça.
(divx à DL de préférence sur le DD)


----------



## HmJ (19 Mai 2007)

Ben non, c'est aussi rapide je te rassure. Et puis, contrairement a la carte video dediee ATI que j'avais sur le Mini G4, maintenant j'ai meme l'effet goutellet du Dahboard 

Les inconvenients ? Petit a petit, des applis comme Aperture et Photoshop essaient de deleguer une partie du boulot du CPU au GPU. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas encore ca question gains de performance, et on n'atteint meme pas les 10&#37;. De toute facon, cela suppose d'avoir une bonne carte graphique, pas la 7300GT d'entree de gamme du Mac Pro. Et puis, Apple a tendance a brider ses cartes graphiques pour les rendre plus silencieuses et... plus fiables  

L'inconvenient majeur, je pense, est que son fonctionnement prend une partie de la RAM, car il n'a pas de memoire dediee. Donc, a eviter pour ceux qui ont moins de 1 Go de RAM a mettre dans la bete. Maintenant, on peut toujours avoir une meilleure machine. Mais pour avoir un Dual G5 au boulot, je trouve mon Mini plus reactif. Eh oui. Et presqu'aussi performant que les Mac Pro que j'ai pu essayer en Apple Center. Bon, c'est normal en meme temps, j'ai quand meme blinde la config. Mais le rapport qualite prix reste, selon moi, imbattable. Et si en plus je l'avais achete sur le refurb...


----------



## obeone (19 Mai 2007)

Bonjour HmJ,
Je viens d'acquerir un Mac mini 1,5Ghz core solo d'occase dans le but de la transformer en media center connect&#233; sur mon futur LCD FULL HD:rateau:.
J'ai opt&#233; pour ce model car tout comme toi mon but premier et de l'Upgrader au maximum pour en tirer le maximum, j'ai prevu de changer le combo pour un graveur dvd, rajouter de la memoire, un disque dur plus veloce et LE COEUR de LA BETE le proc qui passera surement en T7600 (j'espere en toucher un a 300 euros).
En ce qui concerne le DD, sur le mac mini y'a t'il une grosse difference entre un model a 5400tr/mn et un 7200tr/mn?


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2007)

obeone a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le DD, sur le mac mini y'a t'il une grosse difference entre un model a 5400tr/mn et un 7200tr/mn?



En fait déjà ça dépend des modèles et ça dépend s'ils sont à moitié vides ou non, genre il y a de très bon 5400 et des 7200 médiocres qui font qu'au final le 1er peut-être meilleur que le 2e. De plus un disque plein à plus de 70 % sera plus performant en 5400 qu'en 7200.
De toute façon, c'est pas le jour et la nuit dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

Perso en tout cas entre un 100 go 7200 trs (seagate) et un 160 5400 (hitachi) j'ai opté pour le second mais aussi parce que le modèle 160 go 7200 trs hitachi est pas dispo en France avant juin.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben non, c'est aussi rapide je te rassure. Et puis, contrairement a la carte video dediee ATI que j'avais sur le Mini G4, maintenant j'ai meme l'effet goutellet du Dahboard
> 
> Les inconvenients ? Petit a petit, des applis comme Aperture et Photoshop essaient de deleguer une partie du boulot du CPU au GPU. Malheureusement, ce n'est pas encore ca question gains de performance, et on n'atteint meme pas les 10%. De toute facon, cela suppose d'avoir une bonne carte graphique, pas la 7300GT d'entree de gamme du Mac Pro. Et puis, Apple a tendance a brider ses cartes graphiques pour les rendre plus silencieuses et... plus fiables
> 
> L'inconvenient majeur, je pense, est que son fonctionnement prend une partie de la RAM, car il n'a pas de memoire dediee. Donc, a eviter pour ceux qui ont moins de 1 Go de RAM a mettre dans la bete. Maintenant, on peut toujours avoir une meilleure machine. Mais pour avoir un Dual G5 au boulot, je trouve mon Mini plus reactif. Eh oui. Et presqu'aussi performant que les Mac Pro que j'ai pu essayer en Apple Center. Bon, c'est normal en meme temps, j'ai quand meme blinde la config. Mais le rapport qualite prix reste, selon moi, imbattable. Et si en plus je l'avais achete sur le refurb...




Bon bah super, je vais chercher mon mini cet aprem à la FNAC ou l'apple center de Lille, ça m'emmerde de le prendre à la FNAC mais les 15 jours pour le retour sont un gros argument je trouve... donc j'ai commandé chez macway les 2go de ram, le DD 160 5400 trs hitachi, un mini partner de 160 go et dans un an ou 6 mois, je me prendrais un corde2duo et un graveur DVD pionner.


----------



## HmJ (19 Mai 2007)

obeone a dit:


> Bonjour HmJ,
> Je viens d'acquerir un Mac mini 1,5Ghz core solo d'occase dans le but de la transformer en media center connect&#233; sur mon futur LCD FULL HD:rateau:.
> J'ai opt&#233; pour ce model car tout comme toi mon but premier et de l'Upgrader au maximum pour en tirer le maximum, j'ai prevu de changer le combo pour un graveur dvd, rajouter de la memoire, un disque dur plus veloce et LE COEUR de LA BETE le proc qui passera surement en T7600 (j'espere en toucher un a 300 euros).
> En ce qui concerne le DD, sur le mac mini y'a t'il une grosse difference entre un model a 5400tr/mn et un 7200tr/mn?



Salut et bienvenue a toi. Oui, bien sur qu'il y a une difference selon la vitesse et la generation du DD. Mais... cela depend aussi de ton usage. Si tu en fais juste un media center, tu ne verras pas trop de difference. Par contre, si tu t'en sers pour bosser, que tu cherches souvent des fichiers dissemines sur ton DD, que tu fais de la retouche photo ou video, alors oui ca peut aider. Va donc faire un tour ici ou la


----------



## HmJ (19 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon bah super, je vais chercher mon mini cet aprem à la FNAC ou l'apple center de Lille, ça m'emmerde de le prendre à la FNAC mais les 15 jours pour le retour sont un gros argument je trouve... donc j'ai commandé chez macway les 2go de ram, le DD 160 5400 trs hitachi, un mini partner de 160 go et dans un an ou 6 mois, je me prendrais un corde2duo et un graveur DVD pionner.



Welcome !


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2007)

Bon bah là je viens de rentrer de la FNAC, j'écris depuis le mac mini, silence total, super réactif dans sa version de base, soit un coreduo intel 1,66 ghz avec 512 mo de ram seulement, dd de 60 go à 5400 tours (2,5 pouces) une vraie bombe. Donc épisode suivant, changement du DD par un 160 go, 2 go de ram et dans 6 mois je change le processeur pour un core2duo 2 ghz minimum + graveur DVD


----------



## obeone (19 Mai 2007)

Merci HmJ pour ta réponse, j'voulais juste savoir dans le cas d'un média center, ne connaissant pas la vélocité du mini et ayant toujours de grosses config pour bosser (macbook pro 17 et G5 dual 2,3) j'ai du mal a me faire une idée de ce que donne un mini.
Derriere j'vais lui coller un petit TeraOctet de DD, enfin j'suis pas décidé mais j'viendrai poster mon aventure


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon bah là je viens de rentrer de la FNAC, j'écris depuis le mac mini, silence total, super réactif dans sa version de base, soit un coreduo intel 1,66 ghz avec 512 mo de ram seulement, dd de 60 go à 5400 tours (2,5 pouces) une vraie bombe. Donc épisode suivant, changement du DD par un 160 go, 2 go de ram et dans 6 mois je change le processeur pour un core2duo 2 ghz minimum + graveur DVD



YES !!!  Bon ben tu vas enfin pouvoir bosser


----------



## HmJ (20 Mai 2007)

obeone a dit:


> Merci HmJ pour ta réponse, j'voulais juste savoir dans le cas d'un média center, ne connaissant pas la vélocité du mini et ayant toujours de grosses config pour bosser (macbook pro 17 et G5 dual 2,3) j'ai du mal a me faire une idée de ce que donne un mini.
> Derriere j'vais lui coller un petit TeraOctet de DD, enfin j'suis pas décidé mais j'viendrai poster mon aventure



En fait, pour se faire une idee : dis-toi que le contenu d'un Mini est le meme que celui d'un portable. Pareil que le MacBook, voire mieux si tu le boostes. Une chose seulement sera toujours moins bien que le Macbook Pro : pas de carte graphique dediee possible


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> YES !!!  Bon ben tu vas enfin pouvoir bosser


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2007)

Moi il me plait bien ce mac Mini. Jolie update! A quand la prochaine mise a jour des Mac mini sur le meme model que le tien? Sinon une question concernant la CG, n existe il pas des CG externes? Et si oui comment ca fonctionne? 

Merci


----------



## Pouasson (21 Mai 2007)

En somme ce Mini n'est autre qu'un Macbook "fixe"... et en fait il m'int&#233;resserait aussi pour un de mes achats de cet &#233;t&#233;, avec un p'tit &#233;cran 22" 
Boost&#233; &#224; 2Go de RAM avec un DD de 160 Go, &#231;a peut l'faire, et cette config' m'y encourage ! 

Seulement, j'appr&#233;hende assez le changement de proco... y'aurait une chance qu'&#224; la prochaine Expo, Apple se d&#233;cide enfin &#224; passer les mini au C2D et &#224; un DD plus gros? L&#224; j'h&#233;siterais plus 


'fin bravo pour la bidouille, moi qui r&#234;vais d'un MP, me voil&#224; pris de r&#234;ves &#233;rotiques pour un "p'tit" mini


----------



## HmJ (22 Mai 2007)

Merci. Effectivement, maintenant il ressemble completement a un Macbook, si ce n'est l'ecran que je peux choisir meilleur et plus grand 

Je ne sais pas si le Mini va rester au catalogue, en tout etat de cause il n'heriterait pas des meilleurs CPU, mais plutot de ceux au prix le plus serre. Surement un C2D si Apple continue de miser sur le Mini, mais pas les nouveaux adaptes au Santa Rosa (qui n'apporte rien de plus que la norme "n" du wireless et une FSB de 800 MHz au lieu de 666 MHz).

Bref : une bidouille amusante a faire, avec un risque "raisonnable" si l'on tient compte de l'investissement initial. Mais on n'est pas oblige de blinder le changement du CPU pour avoir une sacree bonne machine


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

HmJ, juste pour info, tu nous fais un petit xbench svp ? Avec mon mini coreduo 1,66 ghz, 512 mo, et DD seagate 60 go 5400 trs 8 mo, ça donne ça :


----------



## Pouasson (22 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci. Effectivement, maintenant il ressemble completement a un Macbook, si ce n'est l'ecran que je peux choisir meilleur et plus grand
> 
> Je ne sais pas si le Mini va rester au catalogue, en tout etat de cause il n'heriterait pas des meilleurs CPU, mais plutot de ceux au prix le plus serre. Surement un C2D si Apple continue de miser sur le Mini, mais pas les nouveaux adaptes au Santa Rosa (qui n'apporte rien de plus que la norme "n" du wireless et une FSB de 800 MHz au lieu de 666 MHz).
> 
> Bref : une bidouille amusante a faire, avec un risque "raisonnable" si l'on tient compte de l'investissement initial. Mais on n'est pas oblige de blinder le changement du CPU pour avoir une sacree bonne machine




Poss&#233;dant un MB black, l'id&#233;e d'avoir "&#224; peu pr&#232;s" la m&#234;me machine, mais en version fixe, m'int&#233;resse 
Donc un "simple" C2D de s&#233;rie me satisferait grandement 
L&#224; cet &#233;t&#233;, j'vais miser plut&#244;t sur un &#233;cran 22" et 2 Go de Ram pour mon MB... et le mini, ce sera pour Nouwel  (en esp&#233;rant n'avoir &#224; ajouter que de la Ram et/ou un DD ^^) 

PS : j'ai parcouru les fils sur le mini toute la nuit, mais c'est ta custo qui m'a le plus convaincu


----------



## HmJ (23 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> HmJ, juste pour info, tu nous fais un petit xbench svp ? Avec mon mini coreduo 1,66 ghz, 512 mo, et DD seagate 60 go 5400 trs 8 mo, &#231;a donne &#231;a :



Ben je suis pas trop fana de Xbench et de ses resultats exotiques. Tu as vu mon lien sur ton fil Photoshop ? Sinon, dans le premier post de ce fil, il y a un resultat Xbench d'une config similaire  Mais je le redis : ce programme est un peu trop farfelu, et puis de version en version tout change.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben je suis pas trop fana de Xbench et de ses resultats exotiques. Tu as vu mon lien sur ton fil Photoshop ? Sinon, dans le premier post de ce fil, il y a un resultat Xbench d'une config similaire  Mais je le redis : ce programme est un peu trop farfelu, et puis de version en version tout change.




Je sais bien mais bon si on a la derni&#232;re version c'est tout de m&#234;me un &#233;l&#233;ment de comparaison bien qu'il soit &#224; prendre avec des pincettes. Je vais aller voir ton lien et le 1er  post du fil &#233;galement. 

EDIT : il a un DD tout pourri qui fausse un peu le test, plus lent que celui qui &#233;quipe mon mini actuel.


----------



## HmJ (1 Juin 2007)

Desole JPTK, pas encore le temps de remettre le Seagate 160 Go 7200 tpm dans mon Mini. Pas encore de Xbench donc. Par contre, une super mega bonne nouvelle : le kernel 64 bits de Mathematica 6 tourne sur mon Mac Mini Core 2 Duo !!! Eh oui, vous avez bien lu. Pourquoi c'est etonnant ? Parce que j'etais sur qu'OS X installait tous ses composants en 32 bits sur une machine dont le CPU ne permet pas de faire du 64 bits (le Mac Mini est encore officiellement uniquement equipe de Core Duo, qui n'a pas le jeu d'instruction x86-64 ou EM64T). Et mon DVD d'installation d'OS X est bien sur celui specifique aux Mac Mini Intel. Bref, ca fait quand meme 7&#37; d'ecart sur mon Core 2 Duo, c'est toujours ca de pris. Merci les registres additionnels !  

Toutefois, deux bemols sont a noter :rateau: Depuis la 10.4.9, Apple a introduit un bug qui fait que Wolfram desactive d'office la version 64 bits de son kernel sur notre OS prefere. Deuxiemement, comme pour la 5.2 (5.2.2 sur Mac), Mathematica 6.0.0 tourne moins vite nativement sous OS X 10.4.9 que sous Windows XP... virtualise sous Parallels !!! La, c'est la honte...


----------



## HmJ (8 Juin 2007)

Bon, specialement a la demande de JPTK : mon Mini atteint 122 au Xbench, depuis que j'ai change son DD pour un Momentus 7200.2 de 160 Go.

Results	122.05	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.4.9 (8P2137)
		Physical RAM		2048 MB
		Model		Macmini1,1
		Drive Type		ST9160823AS
	CPU Test	122.01	
		GCD Loop	274.88	14.49 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	138.85	3.30 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	96.30	3.18 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	86.51	15.06 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	233.26	
		Computation	213.63	4.33 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	256.86	11.05 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	124.55	
		System	132.63	
			Allocate	125.41	460.56 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	131.14	6376.42 MB/sec
			Copy	142.46	2942.35 MB/sec
		Stream	117.40	
			Copy	111.69	2306.98 MB/sec
			Scale	110.98	2292.75 MB/sec
			Add	124.46	2651.20 MB/sec
			Triad	123.86	2649.73 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	166.46	
		Line	139.20	9.27 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	171.84	51.30 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	166.33	13.56 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	150.48	3.80 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	228.51	14.29 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	285.64	
		Spinning Squares	285.64	362.35 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	445.29	
		Elements	445.29	2.04 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	39.86	
		Sequential	75.61	
			Uncached Write	64.90	39.85 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	79.83	45.17 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	67.10	19.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	99.33	49.92 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	27.06	
			Uncached Write	8.56	0.91 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	85.51	27.38 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	90.21	0.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	122.92	22.81 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon, specialement a la demande de JPTK : mon Mini atteint 122 au Xbench, depuis que j'ai change son DD pour un Momentus 7200.2 de 160 Go.
> 
> Results	122.05
> System Info
> ...



122 quand même ! :rateau: 
89 pour mon mini.

Par contre, concernant le DD, 39 dans ton cas, 37 dans le mien, les perfs viennent vraiment pas de là je crois. Le résultat global est complètement conditionné par le core2duo en fait, le CPU test donne 64,22 pour mon coreduo 1,66 ghz et 122 pour le tien !


----------



## HmJ (8 Juin 2007)

Le User Interface Test est egalement bien meilleur sur ma machine que sur celle dont on parlait plus haut, le Mini Hack avec ce meme T7600.

Disclaimer : ce n'est qu'un benchmark, et de plus je ne l'ai lance qu'une seule fois.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Le User Interface Test est egalement bien meilleur sur ma machine que sur celle dont on parlait plus haut, le Mini Hack avec ce meme T7600.





Ah ouai ! X 2 comparé au mien quoi


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2007)

HmJ ? Je ne retrouve plus le post où tu me dis quels sont les proc compatibles ? Sont-ce seulement ceux équipés d'un socket 478 ou les autres sont ok également ?

Merci


----------



## HmJ (20 Août 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> HmJ ? Je ne retrouve plus le post où tu me dis quels sont les proc compatibles ? Sont-ce seulement ceux équipés d'un socket 478 ou les autres sont ok également ?
> 
> Merci


 
Salut. Uniquement 478, et mieux vaut ceux en FSB667. Sinon, ceux avec une FSB800, plus recents, risquent soit de ne pas etre reconnus, soit de tourner en FSB667 et donc d'etre encore moins rapide que prevu. J'ai mis un T7600 dans le mien.

Voici la liste complete des CPU qui devraient etre compatibles :

Core Duo T2300 à 1,66 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core Duo T2400 à 1,83 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core Duo T2500 à 2 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core Duo T2600 à 2,16 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core Duo T2700 à 2,33 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core 2 Duo T5500 à 1,66 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core 2 Duo T5600 à 1,83 GHz (2 Mo de cache)
Core 2 Duo T7200 à 2 GHz (4 Mo de cache)
Core 2 Duo T7400 à 2,16 GHz (4 Mo de cache)
Core 2 Duo T7600 à 2,33 GHz (4 Mo de cache)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2007)

les dernières puces Intel (SantaRosa FSB800) n'ont pas le détrompeur au même endroit!
Elles ne sont donc pas compatible avec les Mini.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la différence de prix reste à l'avantage des puces SantaRosa...ce qui ne me semble pas trop normal...:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut. Uniquement 478, et mieux vaut ceux en FSB667. Sinon, ceux avec une FSB800, plus recents, risquent soit de ne pas etre reconnus, soit de tourner en FSB667 et donc d'etre encore moins rapide que prevu. J'ai mis un T7600 dans le mien.




Merci !  

Au fait j'ai tenté le démontage avec mon paternel, il y a bien une patte du connecteur qui est coupée, à la loupe on la voit bouger, c'est le son, c'est la 8e en partant de la gauche, on a tenté une soudure (avec les précautions d'usage) mais pas moyen, la tête du fer était trop grosse, c'était pourtant presque bon, donc en fait il va tailler la pointe du fer pour pouvoir réaliser cette opération chirurgicale d'une précision quand même assez déroutante, mais on fera ça à l'occasion, genre pour le changement de proc par un T7200.


----------



## HmJ (21 Août 2007)

Bon, finalement tout va s'arranger


----------



## gutiero (25 Août 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon, finalement tout va s'arranger



Salut HmJ,

Pourrais tu me dire si il est possible de mettre des barettes de 2Ghz dans les nouveaux mini? 2x2Ghz??

Merci à toi.


----------



## silos (26 Août 2007)

Tu veux certainement parler de Giga Octets (Go), et pas de Giga Hertz (Ghz)

D'après *Apple*, le max est de 2x1Go = 2Go.


----------



## gutiero (26 Août 2007)

silos a dit:


> Tu veux certainement parler de Giga Octets (Go), et pas de Giga Hertz (Ghz)
> 
> D'après *Apple*, le max est de 2x1Go = 2Go.



Oui c'est ce que j'ai voulu dire... Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2007)

Si l'on en croit les nombreux fils anglophones parlant de cette manip sur iMac (machines similaires sur certains points), y'a pas moyen. L'avant-derniere evolution permettait de mettre 3 Go (1 + 2 Go), ce qui pouvait etre pas mal dans certains cas de figure, mais cela faisait perdre l'avantage (faible) du dual channel. Enfin bon, rien de tout cela sur nos Minis


----------



## HmJ (24 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer la nouvelle version 6.0.1 de Mathematica. Pas grand chose de neuf : en gros je gagne 3% sur mes calculs (ce qui nous fait quand meme 20 minutes :love. Mais attention, il faut encore et toujours bidouiller le package Mathematica pour que ce soit la version 64 bits qui se lance par defaut.


----------



## HmJ (10 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, mon Mini reste toujours plus rapide que le Power Mac de mon bureau  La configuration la plus performante que j'ai trouve, avec Leopard, c'est de mettre mes applis/documents/photos sur le disque principal (160 Go. 7200 tpm), sans trop le charger. Rappelons-nous que le debit d'un disque dur est deux fois plus rapide a l'exterieur qu'a l'interieur, donc attention a le charger le moins possible.

Ma bibliotheque iTunes (110 Go quand meme, merci Apple Lossless qui remplace progressivement tous mes AAC...) est mise sur un disque externe LaCie de 500 Go connecte en firewire, disque qui sert aussi pour le scratch disk de Photoshop, de Toast ou encore pour stocker les DVD que j'adore voir plus d'une fois par mois...

J'avais d'abord mis Time Machine sur ce disque externe, mais ce n'est pas une bonne solution : un disque ne peut se sauvegarder lui-meme. Notez que, dans mon cas, ce n'etait pas tant la perte d'un disque dur qui me tracassait, mais plutot je voulais garder trace de tous les changements dans mes musiques. Bref, ce WE, je viens de transvaser Time Machine sur un autre disque externe LaCie, de 800 Go cette fois. Cet ordi reste une tuerie  Et pourtant j'ai aussi un Mac Pro pour comparer... Ceci etant, je dois bien avouer que Civilization IV Mac est franchement pas super a l'aise, a cause de la carte graphique. Dommage, tant le reste est vraiment bien et rapide, meme avec les effets visuels plus avances de Leopard.

Bref, un Mini super reactif, deux disques externes allumes en permanence, des sauvegardes regulieres et pas de bruit, puisque mes LaCie sont fanless. Le pied


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

Je suis en train de me turlupiner : bien sur, les nouveaux Mac Pro arrivent bientot, mais apres tout j'en ai deja un au boulot. Ne vais-je pas plutot tenter une nouvelle fois le diable en boostant encore mon Mini  Maintenant que Leopard est 64 bits, que Mathematica 6.0.1 tourne super bien, tout comme Photoshop CS3 d'ailleurs, j'ai bien envie de passer a 4 Go de RAM. Meme si le chipset ne peut reconnaitre que 3 Go, ca me permettrait de garder le benefice du Dual Channel. Et, tant qu'a faire, pourquoi ne pas changer mon disque dur 160 Go / 7200 tpm pour un 200 Go / 7200 tpm ? Que de questions metaphysiques... Je vais peut-etre attendre la Mac World... ou peut-etre pas... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

J'aime bien les monologues dans ce style :love: 
À première vue, ton mac mini m'a l'air d'être une véritable bête de course. Le terme même de mini en devient ridiculement cocasse
J'ai pas lu tous le fil, peut-être que tu le mentionnes, mais tu penses avoir mis combien dans la bete ($$)? 
'"l'amour ne compte pas certes, mais quand même...":love:

PS: j'ai l'honneté de laissé mes bêtise. Je viens de lire le premier post tu fil, ça peut toujours servir


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas neutre. Toutefois, maintenant, que le Core 2 Duo est installe en serie sur les Mini, je ne ferais pas un upgrade CPU, et ton sauverais 80,000 JPY. Pour le disque interne, je pense aussi que l'on peut se contenter de celui de serie. Les deux seuls upgrades qui me semblent imperatifs pour mon utilisation, c'est le passage a 2x 1 Go ou 2x 2 Go, et la RAM a tellement baisse que le jeu en vaut largement la chandelle.

De meme, un ordi a besoin de plusieurs disques : un pour le systeme, l'autre pour les donnees, voire pour les scratch disks (Photoshop, Capture NX...), et maintenant encore un autre pour Time Machine. Au final, avec un Mini neuf, on peut s'en tirer pour 50,000 JPY, soit environ 300 EUR chez vous je suppose. Je ne pense pas que ce soit si cher, compte tenu du fait de la relative evolutivite (je peux changer mes disque durs et mon ecran sans souci)


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

Bon, je me suis un peu emballe : mon Mac Mini date de l'ere Core Solo / Core Duo, et n'accepte meme pas des barrettes de 2 Go. Par contre, un Mini achete en aout (passage au Core 2 Duo) le permet. La limitation n'est pas liee au CPU, puisque j'ai moi-meme insere un Core 2 Duo, mais c'est le controleur de memoire du chipset qui a semble-t-il evolue en meme temps qu'Apple faisait evoluer les CPU.

Bref, je ne crois pas que je vais encore le rouvrir, mon DD principal n'a que 30 Go de donnees (puisque je mets tout ce qui est secondaire sur le disque externe en Firewire). On ne sait jamais, peut-etre qu'Apple annoncera un Mini Santa Rosa en janvier


----------



## HmJ (31 Décembre 2007)

J'ai achete un nouveau disque externe pour remplacer mon Big Disk qui donnait des signes de fatigue apres 18 mois : il faut dire que c'est un RAID 0, ce qui n'est pas tres malin avec un Mini. On arrive difficilement a saturer le FW400 (un FW800 je dis pas), par contre la fiabilite est pas top. Bref : je me suis pris un autre disque externe LaCie, cette fois-ci le "designed by Porsche" USB2 & FW400. Excellent, en 750 Go il me semble meme un chouillat plus efficace que mes autres disques.

Et puis on verra bien si dans 15 jours a la MacWorld Steve est capable de me faire basculer vers une grosse machine pro : Mathematica 6 tourne toujours aussi bien chez moi


----------



## djakda (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour ou plutot bonsoir 

Pourquoi n'a tu jamais tenté de bidoullier , pour mettre un disque 3 1/2 en externe en utilisant le port sata du disque interne? Tu pourrais encore plus accroitre les performances , vu que les disques dur actuelle sont vraiment ce qui est est le facteur limitant ds les ordi .
C'est sur un projet comme celui la que je suis en train de réfléchir , en achtant le mac mini de "base" et en faisait sortir le port sata pour pouvoir brancher un disque de grande capacité et de grande vélocité en externe .


----------



## HmJ (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a toi et bonne annee  C'est vrai que cette manip est possible. Mais je ne suis pas interesse plus que cela. D'abord parce que je pense sincerement que le protocole Firewire est tres efficace, avec des temps de latence plutot acceptables. Ce qui compte, c'est plutot la multiplication des disques (systeme, donnees, crash disk, time machine...). Ensuite, mon disque dur principal ne se traine pas tellement, pour la bonne raison qu'il est de la derniere generation des 2"1/2 a 7200 tpm et que je n'occupe que 20 Go sur 160 Go. Je suis donc tout le temps au max des perfs de ce disque.

Mais surtout, l'essentiel, c'est que je ne partage pas cet avis repandu que _"les disques dur actuelle sont vraiment ce qui est est le facteur limitant ds les ordi"_  Pourquoi ? Tout depend de ton utilisation. C'est vrai, je pourrais peut-etre booter plus rapidement, mais l'essentiel pour moi c'est que mon CPU soit efficace : c'est ce qui me sert le plus sous Mathematica. Pour Aperture, ce qu'il faut optimiser, c'est la RAM. Et ca, sur Mini comme sur iMac ou Macbook Pro, malheureusement, on est limites a de la RAM a 667 MHz en dual channel. Bientot on passera a de la RAM a 800 MHz, d'ailleurs les nouveaux bus vont deja a cette vitesse, et je sais que je verrai une petite amelioration.

Troisiemement, pour un joueur, le facteur limitant sera la carte graphique. Il n'y a pas a dire, le GMA est quand meme... une bouse  Essaie donc de jouer a Civilization IV... L'extension pack est injouable. Mais cela n'est pas grave, puisque ce n'est pas quelque chose de courant chez moi. Pour mon utilisation, a part grapiller de temps en temps une poignee de secondes, je ne beneficierai pas tellement de meilleurs taux de transfert. Je le repete, avec trois disques durs dont deux en firewire, tu serais surpris de la velocite de ma solution entre iView, Aperture et Photoshop.

Enfin, on ne sait jamais, je revendrai sans doute mon Mini, peut-etre meme en 2008. Je prefere le maintenir beau comme un coeur, et puis aujourd'hui, cette petite boite bien propre et silencieuse sur mon bureau, elle suscite toujours beaucoup d'attention et de sympathie chez mes visiteurs


----------



## David_b (4 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Enfin, on ne sait jamais, je revendrai sans doute mon Mini, peut-etre meme en 2008. Je prefere le maintenir beau comme un coeur, et puis aujourd'hui, cette petite boite bien propre et silencieuse sur mon bureau, elle suscite toujours beaucoup d'attention et de sympathie chez mes visiteurs


Et chez ceux qui suivent ce fil à distance 
J'aime le Mini... Mais avec cette discussion je lui trouve encore plus de qualités


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

On ne peux plus d'accord 
Lors de la revente du mini, tu penses à moi par mp:love: :love:


----------



## HmJ (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est gentil. Mais vous pouvez aussi craquer avant, ca me ferait plaisir qu'Apple n'arrete pas la production de cette belle machine


----------



## silos (4 Janvier 2008)

djakda a dit:


> Bonjour ou plutot bonsoir
> 
> Pourquoi n'a tu jamais tenté de bidoullier , pour mettre un disque 3 1/2 en externe en utilisant le port sata du disque interne? Tu pourrais encore plus accroitre les performances , vu que les disques dur actuelle sont vraiment ce qui est est le facteur limitant ds les ordi .
> C'est sur un projet comme celui la que je suis en train de réfléchir , en achtant le mac mini de "base" et en faisait sortir le port sata pour pouvoir brancher un disque de grande capacité et de grande vélocité en externe .



J'ai trouvé *ça*.

Le tout est de savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup par rapport à un disque externe en FW400, notamment le risque pris de casser quelque chose.


----------



## HmJ (5 Janvier 2008)

silos a dit:


> J'ai trouvé *ça*.
> 
> Le tout est de savoir si ça vaut vraiment le coup par rapport à un disque externe en FW400, notamment le risque pris de casser quelque chose.



Oui, je connais. Faut pas avoir peur de tout casser non plus. Mais j'ai explique plus haut dans ce fil pourquoi, dans mon cas, ce n'etais pas interesse par developper ce type de performances.


----------



## silos (5 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que la question qui se pose est celle du meilleur compromis possible performances/prix avec le Mini :

1) Un HD interne gonflé et rapide : 200Go en 7200Tr (200 Euros)
ou
2) Un HD interne rapide + un HD externe en FW : 100Go en 7200Tr + 500Go 7200Tr FW (270 Euros)
ou 
3) Un HD interne super gonflé et ultra rapide (placé en externe) : 3,5" 500Go 7200Tr *eSata* (150 Euros)

Dans tous les cas je pense que changer le disque dur interne du Mini est la première chose à faire.
Ensuite savoir si un gros disque dur interne est préférable à un disque dur interne + un disque dur externe..... 
Le besoin d'une importante capacité de stockage pouvant faire la différence.


----------



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2008)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Question disques, sur un ordi moderne, il n'y a pas de meilleure solution que de multiplier les disques : OS, applications, donnees, scratch disk, time machine devraient idealement tous etre separes. J'ai 3 DD chez moi, et 5 DD sur chacun de mes ordis pros. Maintenant, Firewire ou SATA externe... aucune idee pour Monsieur Toutlemonde


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2008)

Aie aie aie... Ca y est, Apple a sorti son nouveau monstre... Et dans l'onglet "performances", ils annoncent haut et fort la couleur : 80% de mieux que mon Mac Pro du boulot sous Mathematica. Resultat, ca va etre dur de me retenir : soit je fous un Xeon dans mon Mini, soit je change de machine


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2008)

Ouais c'est la claque ces nouveaux macpro


----------



## David_b (10 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ouais c'est la claque ces nouveaux macpro



Non non non... je te vois venir... tu ne vas pas changer de MacPro parce que le nouveau est beaucoup plus mieux...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Non non non... je te vois venir... tu ne vas pas changer de MacPro parce que le nouveau est beaucoup plus mieux...



Moi ????   hum... non ! 

Il est très bien mon macpro 2x2Ghzx2Goramx2dd

:rose: :rose: je l'aime :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

Bon j'ai acheté le C2D 2 ghz, Hmj tu me guides en visio pour le changement, j'ai peur !


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Janvier 2008)

Au fait, qu'est-ce que sa veut dire "dézoner" son graveur DVD


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Janvier 2008)

Un XÉON dans un mini? 

Pourquoi pas un Octo-Core?


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Au fait, qu'est-ce que sa veut dire "dézoner" son graveur DVD



Ça veut dire le rendre moins honteux


----------



## anthoprotic (10 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ça veut dire le rendre moins honteux




Ça ne m'aide pas beaucoup


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon j'ai acheté le C2D 2 ghz, Hmj tu me guides en visio pour le changement, j'ai peur !



Meuh non, c'est pas complique. Faut juste tout demonter comme de nombreuses video sur le net te l'expliquent. Et la, pas de precipitation : prends ton temps, et pose toutes les questions qu'il faut tant que t'as pas fini de remonter


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Au fait, qu'est-ce que sa veut dire "dézoner" son graveur DVD



Les lecteurs DVD sont zones de facon materielle depusi 1999 : 5 zones mondiales. Je te laisse chercher pour voir a quoi elles correspondent. Europe et Japon sont en zone 2. Un dezonage consiste a changer le code zone du lecteur : soit on lui dit qu'il est a la fois 1-2-3-4-5, soit zone 0 qui revient au meme.

Pour le Xeon dans un Mini, meme dans mes reves les plus fous faudrait pas rever. Deja, le quad core dans un portable est retarde chez Intel (pas assez de concurrence de AMD...), et donc dans nos Mini qui reprennent ce type de composants. Xeon et chipsets dedies a ces CPU de competition ont besoin d'un refroidissement tres consequent, donc ne revons pas


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Meuh non, c'est pas complique. Faut juste tout demonter comme de nombreuses video sur le net te l'expliquent. Et la, pas de precipitation : prends ton temps, et pose toutes les questions qu'il faut tant que t'as pas fini de remonter




C'est juste un peu peur de péter un bitognau comme tu as fait toi, j'ai jamais appliqué de pâte thermique sinon et moi je suis pas au Japon, si je merde un truc, je vais me retrouver comme un con. J'ai pas vu de vidéo de cette opération précisément, tu as un lien ?
Je vais me foutre tranquille, sur le bureau, avec mes outils la lampe au dessus du mini, pas question que je foire quoi que ce soit à nouveau, on m'y reprendra pas 2 fois


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est juste un peu peur de péter un bitognau comme tu as fait toi, j'ai jamais appliqué de pâte thermique sinon et moi je suis pas au Japon, si je merde un truc, je vais me retrouver comme un con. J'ai pas vu de vidéo de cette opération précisément, tu as un lien ?
> Je vais me foutre tranquille, sur le bureau, avec mes outils la lampe au dessus du mini, pas question que je foire quoi que ce soit à nouveau, on m'y reprendra pas 2 fois



En cherchant Mac Mini sur Google tu trouves plethore de liens. N'oublie pas aussi ce fil du forum Macbidouille. Une petite video ici (c'est pour la RAM, ca aide deja bien). J'en avais trouve d'autres a l'epoque, on verra si je les retrouve.

Le principal : evite de faire ca de nuit quand tu es creve, comme c'etait mon cas  Et prevois une pince, genre epilation, pour decoincer delicatement les vis plastique du ventilateur. Vas-y gentiment, tranquillement, et prends des photos etape par etape si tu n'es pas familiers des ordinateurs demontes.


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Les lecteurs DVD sont zones de facon materielle depusi 1999 : 5 zones mondiales. Je te laisse chercher pour voir a quoi elles correspondent. Europe et Japon sont en zone 2. Un dezonage consiste a changer le code zone du lecteur : soit on lui dit qu'il est a la fois 1-2-3-4-5, soit zone 0 qui revient au meme.
> 
> Pour le Xeon dans un Mini, meme dans mes reves les plus fous faudrait pas rever. Deja, le quad core dans un portable est retarde chez Intel (pas assez de concurrence de AMD...), et donc dans nos Mini qui reprennent ce type de composants. Xeon et chipsets dedies a ces CPU de competition ont besoin d'un refroidissement tres consequent, donc ne revons pas



Évidemment je blaguais pour le xéon dans le mini 

Merci pour l'explication sur le dézonage, mais à quoi est-ce profitable pour les compagnies de "brider" leur propre graveur dvd?


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

Mmmm... Collusion des fabriquants de materiel et des vendeurs de contenus. Assez facile a mettre en place lorsque l'on sait qu'il y a des redevances a payer lorsque l'on produit un article compatible avec une norme donnee : "on te fais 50% de ristourne sur tes royalties pour les 5 prochaines annees, mais en echange tu bloques les lecteurs pour ne pas foutre le boxon avec nos plans marketing" (la date de sortie des films differe parfois de +/- 6 mois d'un pays a l'autre, et la politique de prix est variable)...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mmmm... Collusion des fabriquants de materiel et des vendeurs de contenus. Assez facile a mettre en place lorsque l'on sait qu'il y a des redevances a payer lorsque l'on produit un article compatible avec une norme donnee : "on te fais 50% de ristourne sur tes royalties pour les 5 prochaines annees, mais en echange tu bloques les lecteurs pour ne pas foutre le boxon avec nos plans marketing" (la date de sortie des films differe parfois de +/- 6 mois d'un pays a l'autre, et la politique de prix est variable)...



Heumm... merci pour la réponse, mais je crois que je vais faire une petite recherche su rle web pour éclaircir tout ça 

Bonne nuit!


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Heumm... merci pour la réponse, mais je crois que je vais faire une petite recherche su rle web pour éclaircir tout ça
> 
> Bonne nuit!



Commence donc ici. Mais je ne blague pas, je bosse moi-meme avec des industriels : vendre un appareil compatible avec un standard (Blu Ray, DVD, CD audio, GSM...) presuppose l'acceptation de paiment de royalties. Sinon, comment se rembourser sur des investissements R&D souvent enormes ? Les createurs de standard ont donc un moyen de pression sur les fabriquants, quand ils ne sont pas eux-meme leaders dans leur segment. Bien sur, certains standards peuvent donner lieu a l'absence de paiement de royalties, mais il y aura toujours un contrat autorisant l'entreprise B a produire un appareil utilisant la technologie developpee par A. L'entreprise A peut meme refuser a l'entreprise B d'utiliser sa technologie, meme contre argent : Apple et OS X par exemple. Sinon : direction les tribunaux.

Mais on s'eloigne du sujet qui m'est cher : le Mini


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> En cherchant Mac Mini sur Google tu trouves plethore de liens. N'oublie pas aussi ce fil du forum Macbidouille. Une petite video ici (c'est pour la RAM, ca aide deja bien). J'en avais trouve d'autres a l'epoque, on verra si je les retrouve.
> 
> Le principal : evite de faire ca de nuit quand tu es creve, comme c'etait mon cas  Et prevois une pince, genre epilation, pour decoincer delicatement les vis plastique du ventilateur. Vas-y gentiment, tranquillement, et prends des photos etape par etape si tu n'es pas familiers des ordinateurs demontes.




Bah si quand même, mais je suis jamais allé jusqu'au processeur quoi. Là le mac mini maintenant je le démonte sans plan, je l'ai fait déjà 10 fois, mais pas jusque là, je vais faire super attention, c'est la pâte thermique qui me fait peur :affraid:


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah si quand même, mais je suis jamais allé jusqu'au processeur quoi. Là le mac mini maintenant je le démonte sans plan, je l'ai fait déjà 10 fois, mais pas jusque là, je vais faire super attention, c'est la pâte thermique qui me fait peur :affraid:



La pate, c'est simple. Un tout petit peu, et tu l'etales avec une spatule etroite, un tourne-vis large, une carte de credit... Ce que tu veux. Le vrai probleme, c'est remonter le radiateur : il faut trouver la methode pour enfiler les vis deux par deux, de sorte que le radiateur reste constamment en contact avec le CPU. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, c'est chaud  Alors evite d'oublier le sens de montage et la prise du ventilo, sinon faut tout recommencer :love:


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



anthoprotic a dit:


> Merci pour l'explication sur le dézonage, mais à quoi est-ce profitable pour les compagnies de "brider" leur propre graveur dvd?


C'est principalement fait pour, par exemple, éviter de lire des DVD américains (Zone1) sur des lecteurs européeens (Zone2).
En effet, il arrive assez souvent que les films américains sortent en DVD avant qu'on puisse les voir en salle en France. C'est une manière de ne pas pénaliser l'industrie cinématographique.

C'est pareil pour les Blu-Ray (zone A, B et C), même si beaucoup de disques sont "all-zone". Par contre, pas de bridage du genre sur les HD-DVD.

@+
iota


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Janvier 2008)

Et les lecteurs dvd des macs sont-ils bridés ou non?


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et les lecteurs dvd des macs sont-ils bridés ou non?


Oui, comme les lecteurs de salon et théoriquement tout appareil capable de lire des DVD vidéo.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

Bon, euh, on revient sur le sujet ?  Pour faire le lien : oui, les lecteurs Mac sont brides, et sacrement brides meme : les lecteur Matshita (bientot renommes Panasonic) sont de vraies cochoneries si on essaie de les dezoner. Si tu lis ce fil depuis le debut, tu verras que la plupart des lecteur Pioneer en revanche ont un firmware officieux qui permet de les dezoner. C'est pourquoi j'ai achete et monte un Pioneer K06 dans mon Mini 

Mini, Macbook, Macbook Pro et iMac ont tous un lecteur "slim", donc fin, et la chance est grande qu'ils soient de marque Matshita, meme si Apple diversifie ses approvisionnements.


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> La pate, c'est simple. Un tout petit peu, et tu l'etales avec une spatule etroite, un tourne-vis large, une carte de credit... Ce que tu veux. *Le vrai probleme, c'est remonter le radiateur : il faut trouver la methode pour enfiler les vis deux par deux, de sorte que le radiateur reste constamment en contact avec le CPU. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, c'est chaud  Alors evite d'oublier le sens de montage et la prise du ventilo, sinon faut tout recommencer *:love:



J'ai comme un gros doute d'un coup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On a le droit à plusieurs essais en fait ? La pâte elle sèche pas tout de suite ?


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai comme un gros doute d'un coup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, elle seche pas tout de suite, mais si tu te loupes et demontes, tu enleves et remets de la pate  Moi j'ai fait ca. J'avais une seringue de Arctic Silver. Ca l'air peu, mais il doit encore etre plein aux 3/4 : tu devrais en avoir assez meme apres de nombreux essais


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> La pate, c'est simple. Un tout petit peu, et tu l'etales avec une spatule etroite, un tourne-vis large, une carte de credit... Ce que tu veux. Le vrai probleme, c'est remonter le radiateur : il faut trouver la methode pour enfiler les vis deux par deux, de sorte que le radiateur reste constamment en contact avec le CPU. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, c'est chaud  Alors evite d'oublier le sens de montage et la prise du ventilo, sinon faut tout recommencer :love:



je nettoies toujours les CPU et les radiateurs avec de l'alcool isopropylique puis une noisette de pâte thermique au centre du processeur


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je nettoies toujours les CPU et les radiateurs avec de l'alcool isopropylique puis une noisette de pâte thermique au centre du processeur



Si t'es un vicieux tu peux aussi polir tres legerement la surface, apres quoi le contact avec la pate est meilleur, et en plus la couche est encore plus fine et l'echange est plus efficace.

Bon, mon Mini s'est contente d'un simple nettoyage alcolise et tourne a 2.33 GHz 24/7. Le 2 GHz de *jaipatoutcompris* devrait tenir le choc


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

En degré cela se remarque ? j'ai 20 minis c2d qui font tous le même job (automatique) et je vois quand même jusqu'à 10°C de différence avec temperature monitor (max 83°c), ce qui commence à m'inquiéter (ils doivent tenir au moins 5 ans).


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en ce moment autour de 82 degres, avec du f@h a gogo. C'est rien du tout 80 : le CPU peut monter jusqu'a 120. A mon premier remontage, j'etais autour de 95 degres justement. Au bout d'une ou deux semaines j'ai refait ca bien, mais ca venait surtout d'une des vis qui etaient cassees, comme explique au debut du fil. Enfin bon, a 95 degres, aucun souci je le rappelle


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

Ah merci, j'ai qu'un des coeurs qui fait du 100% mais sur certains ça ne montait qu'à 75 max, donc je craignais un peu pour ceux à plus de 80&#8230; Tu la sors d'où la limite de 120 ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2008)

va matter les postes de "frodon" il est assez caler niveau CPU


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah merci, j'ai qu'un des coeurs qui fait du 100% mais sur certains ça ne montait qu'à 75 max, donc je craignais un peu pour ceux à plus de 80 Tu la sors d'où la limite de 120 ?



De la doc Intel bien evidemment


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> De la doc Intel bien evidemment



Et comme il faut citer ses sources : document PDF Intel. Cherchez le terme "junction temperature". En fait, le coeur est prevu pour tourner a 100 degres. C'est a 125 degres que le CPU se met hors tension tout seul comme un grand. Alors, meme a 90 degres...


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Si t'es un vicieux tu peux aussi polir tres legerement la surface, apres quoi le contact avec la pate est meilleur, et en plus la couche est encore plus fine et l'echange est plus efficace.
> 
> Bon, mon Mini s'est contente d'un simple nettoyage alcolise et tourne a 2.33 GHz 24/7. Le 2 GHz de *jaipatoutcompris* devrait tenir le choc




Tu me fais flipper, j'ai le pro devant moi mais là j'ai 2g, ça va pas être pour ce soir je crois


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Fonce, et enlève moi tous ces connecteurs inutiles


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tu me fais flipper, j'ai le pro devant moi mais là j'ai 2g, ça va pas être pour ce soir je crois



2g  2 grammes dans le sang ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est un mec de confiance, alors tu peux le prendre comme un "oui".


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Deja qu'a jeun il pete les nappes de disque dur...


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Deja qu'a jeun il pete les nappes de disque dur...




j'étais pas à jeun justement :rateau:



supermoquette a dit:


> Fonce, et enlève moi tous ces connecteurs inutiles



j'ai plus d'image ce coup-ci et ça chauffe dur !


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> j'étais pas à jeun justement :rateau:



C'est quoi cette histoire? Et le 2G?


----------



## gutiero (17 Janvier 2008)

En bref, aujourd'hui, quel est le plus puissant processeur qu'on puisse intégrer au mini?


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

gutiero a dit:


> En bref, aujourd'hui, quel est le plus puissant processeur qu'on puisse intégrer au mini?



Le mien  Le T7600. La generation suivante a change notamment la frequence de bus et n'est plus compatible.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai dit que LDLC avait oublié la pâte thermique artic silver ? Si je mets du beurre ça marche aussi ?

ps : ils me l'a renvoient et bon LDLC sont tjs irréprochables donc je dis rien 

Bon je crois que je vais enlever mon sticker ARMY par contre parce que déjà que là le ventilo du mini tourne facilement à 3000/4000 tours minute, j'ai peur qu'avec le C2D je fasse péter les scores, en même temps pour l'instant il est plutôt à 51°C, 60°C quand je le sollicite trop avec le pro d'origine.


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon je crois que je vais enlever mon sticker ARMY par contre parce que déjà que là le ventilo du mini tourne facilement à 3000/4000 tours minute, j'ai peur qu'avec le C2D je fasse péter les scores, en même temps pour l'instant il est plutôt à 51°C, 60°C quand je le sollicite trop avec le pro d'origine.



Mais arrete, moi il est a 85 degres si je laisse les ventilos a la normale. En ce moment 75 degres parce que je les monte a 3000 tpm.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mais arrete, moi il est a 85 degres si je laisse les ventilos a la normale. En ce moment 75 degres parce que je les monte a 3000 tpm.



C'est too warm !!


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est too warm !!



Lis le fil, lis les docs Intel, et après on en reparlera. C'est fait pour. Mais tu n'es pas obligé de faire comme moi des simus Mathematica ou du Folding@home 24/7 

Au fait : mon Mini vit ses dernières semaines en ma compagnie : je viens de lancer le fil pour ma future bête de course. Pas de bidouilles cette fois, ce sera le nouveau Mac Pro


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi je dirais que c'est too cold et que jptk fout clairement rien avec son mini


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi je dirais que c'est too cold et que jptk fout clairement rien avec son mini



C'est vrai qu'il pourrait amortir sa machine...


----------



## steinway59 (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour!

si j'ai bien suivi ce fil, cela veut dire que si j'achète le mac mini actuel Core2Duo 2 Ghz, boosté à 2Go Ram, je vais pouvoir faire tourner aperture sans prob?
car je cherche un mac pas trop cher pour cette fonction (actuellement je traite des RAW du nikon D70s et je vais passer au D300) et je suis fan du look, du gain de place et du silence du mac mini!

sur le site d'apple, la config recommandée pour aperture nécessite une vrai CG, d'où ma question..parce que sinon cela voudrait dire que le macbookair pourrait aussi faire tourner aperture sans prob si j'ai bien compris non?


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> si j'ai bien suivi ce fil, cela veut dire que si j'achète le mac mini actuel Core2Duo 2 Ghz, boosté à 2Go Ram, je vais pouvoir faire tourner aperture sans prob?
> car je cherche un mac pas trop cher pour cette fonction (actuellement je traite des RAW du nikon D70s et je vais passer au D300) et je suis fan du look, du gain de place et du silence du mac mini!
> ...



Je n'ai jamais essayé sur un Mini, mais pour te donner une idée: j'ai Aperture sur un MacPro, et je le trouve... lent.


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut  Mac Mini, D300, excellents choix  Mais je ne voudrais pas te mentir : si j'arrive a faire tourner Aperture sur mon Mini, son utilisation n'est pas tres agreable avec ma collection de NEF. J'adore Aperture, mais si tu ne veux pas investir dans un plus gros ordinateur, je te conseille plutot de passer a son homologue de chez Adobe, Lightroom, qui est plus fluide.

Je te dis cela parce que je pense que tu ne feras que du RAW. Pour les autres formats, aucun souci. Par ailleurs, les RAW du D300 peuvent monter a 14 bits, et alors la ca demandera encore un petit peu plus de puissance. Sans viser une grosse machine, et dans l'optique de garder Aperture qui, je le repete, est un tres beau produit, tu peux aussi t'orienter vers un iMac 24". Prix bien plus contenu que celui d'un Mac Pro, bel ecran adopte par certains photographes pro, quoiqu'en disent quelques autres.


----------



## steinway59 (22 Janvier 2008)

merci pour vos réponses si rapides!

HmJ : je suis allé à l'apple center de Lille et pour l'imac 24", ils me l'ont déconseillé pour utiliser aperture à cause de l'écran brillant...
oui je ne vais faire que du RAW une fois passé au D300

mais comme le mini est bien moins cher que l'imac, et comme je ne suis pas du genre à prendre un ordi disproportionné par rapport à mes besoins, je m'étais dit que le mini aurait pu etre un bon investissement  

sur mon pbook, j'ai du mal avec aperture, mais je vais télécharger la nouvelle version d'évaluation pour voir quand même.


----------



## HmJ (22 Janvier 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses si rapides!
> 
> HmJ : je suis allé à l'apple center de Lille et pour l'imac 24", ils me l'ont déconseillé pour utiliser aperture à cause de l'écran brillant...
> oui je ne vais faire que du RAW une fois passé au D300
> ...



Pour l'iMac, je ne suis pas d'accord, et voici un element de reponse. Pour Aperture, c'est possible, mais frustrant. Honnetement, je suis bien content de changer pour un Mac Pro justement a cause de ca : autant une simulation mathematique peut tourner pendant la nuit, autant la lenteur lors de retouche de fichiers RAW est pesante  A toi de voir. Quoiqu'il en soit : 2 Go de RAM pour Aperture, et meme 3 (voire 4) pour etre plus a l'aise.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

N'empêche que je trouve pas de tuto précis ou de vidéo pour le changement du processeur, pour une fois que je suis à jeun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Parce que démonter le mini jusqu'au CPU pas de soucis, c'est après que ça m'inquiète, virer le radiateur, enlever le CPU, remettre l'autre... :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> N'empêche que je trouve pas de tuto précis ou de vidéo pour le changement du processeur, pour une fois que je suis à jeun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux racheter le mien ? Il est tout pret tout monte


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu veux racheter le mien ? Il est tout pret tout monte



Trop cher


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

En fait j'ai du temps à tuer cet aprem, donc je me lancerais bien, une question par exemple, il s'enlève comment ces fameux clips ? Et aussi comment on l'enlève l'ancien processeur ? La pâte n'a pas durcie ?

Merci.


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait j'ai du temps à tuer cet aprem, donc je me lancerais bien, une question par exemple, il s'enlève comment ces fameux clips ? Et aussi comment on l'enlève l'ancien processeur ? La pâte n'a pas durcie ?
> 
> Merci.



Utilise une pince a epiler, moi je l'avais fait a la barbare. Apres, il faut tirer vers le haut, la pate aura forcement durci


----------



## iota (30 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La pâte n'a pas durcie ?


Non, elle aura séchée, mais ce n'est pas génant.
Le dissipateur se décolle très facilement du processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

Ok merci, j'ai imprimé le tuto de MB et je me lance ! Quelqu'un me laisse son numéro de portable au cas où j'ai un soucis ??  :rose:  
Nan mais j'ai le powerbook, je viendrai vous embêter ici ou en mp


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Non, elle aura séchée, mais ce n'est pas génant.
> Le dissipateur se décolle très facilement du processeur.
> ...



Je peux te dire qu'une fois, en retirant le radiateur le CPU s'est declipse tout seul du socket tellement la pate avait durci. Mais plus d'etonnement que de mal, il n'y a eu aucun probleme pour le remettre


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

Faut vraiment forcer comme un bourin sur les clips blanc quand même non ?? Là j'en ai enlevé un, presque 2, à la pince à épiler mais c'est franchement pas facile, la pince ne sert pas assez et je me nique les doigts :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Faut vraiment forcer comme un bourin sur les clips blanc quand même non ?? Là j'en ai enlevé un, presque 2, à la pince à épiler mais c'est franchement pas facile, la pince ne sert pas assez et je me nique les doigts :rateau:



Oh mon pauvre... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oh mon pauvre... :rose:



Ok j'ai changé le proc, trop simple, par contre on la retire comment la pate du radiateur ? Je gratte avec un couteau où je vais chercher de l'acétone ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ok j'ai changé le proc, trop simple, par contre on la retire comment la pate du radiateur ? Je gratte avec un couteau où je vais chercher de l'acétone ?



Tu utilises une lingette imbibee d'un produit pas trop corrosif. Ca m'a l'air un peu violent l'acetone. Bon aller, je te laisse finir tout ca, tu rangeras bien ta chambre apres t'etre amuse, et surtout tu remets tout dans l'ordre  Moi je vais me coucher.


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu utilises une lingette imbibee d'un produit pas trop corrosif. Ca m'a l'air un peu violent l'acetone. Bon aller, je te laisse finir tout ca, tu rangeras bien ta chambre apres t'etre amuse, et surtout tu remets tout dans l'ordre  Moi je vais me coucher.



BAh j'ai raclé au tournevis finalement, restait plus rien, ça allait trop bien.






J'ai réussi !!!  

Trop facile en fait :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

55 min pour encoder un DVD, en qualité maxi, 800 mo et 1064 en bitrate, correct


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> BAh j'ai raclé au tournevis finalement, restait plus rien, ça allait trop bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien ça y est 
T'as eu des sueurs froides quand même


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 55 min pour encoder un DVD, en qualité maxi, 800 mo et 1064 en bitrate, correct



et 3 min 27 avec le nouveau Mac Pro de HmJ


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2008)

22 minutes sur mon vieux mac pro pour encoder un DVD :rose:

 même pas honte


----------



## JPTK (30 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> 22 minutes sur mon vieux mac pro pour encoder un DVD :rose:
> 
> même pas honte



Ripper tu veux dire ? Mais pour faire un divx ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> BAh j'ai raclé au tournevis finalement, restait plus rien, ça allait trop bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel homme...


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

:style:
Chauffe pas plus qu'avant en tout cas, 72°C pendant l'encodage et sinon autour de 55°C 60°C, ventilo dans les 2000 rpm.


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon, tu vas pouvoir passer a une nouvelle aventure : installer Leopard


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

ouai on va attendre la 10.5.3. je crois et encore :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ouai on va attendre la 10.5.3. je crois et encore :rateau:



Bon, plus serieusement : changer le CPU c'est une chose, l'avoir bien fait en est une autre. Regarde la temperature au repos, et puis fais tourner folding@home pendant 10 min et regarde encore la temperature. Tu devrais passer de 50 a 85 degres (plus ou moins 5). Si tu depasses les 95 degres, pas de panique, rien ne va cramer, mais cela veut dire que tu n'a pas assez homogeneise la pate entre CPU et radiateur. Le CPU s'eteint tout seul passes les 120 degres


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> 22 minutes sur mon vieux mac pro pour encoder un DVD :rose:
> 
> même pas honte



Mon 3 minutes c'était de l'ironie, au cas ou personne l'aurait remarqué 

Environ 40 - 45 minutes pour Mon Macbook C2D 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de ram


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mon 3 minutes c'était de l'ironie, au cas ou personne l'aurait remarqué
> 
> Environ 40 - 45 minutes pour Mon Macbook C2D 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de ram



C'est quoi votre truc ? Vous me provoquez, c'est ca ? Vous me mettez au defi ?


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est quoi votre truc ? Vous me provoquez, c'est ca ? Vous me mettez au defi ?



Oh oui on veut un Bench


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mon 3 minutes c'était de l'ironie, au cas ou personne l'aurait remarqué
> 
> Environ 40 - 45 minutes pour Mon Macbook C2D 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de ram



Qualité maxi avec Dvision depuis un dossier Video_ts, utilisation bipro, bitrate équivalent ?
Y a pas de raison que tu fasses plus tu me diras.


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bon, plus serieusement : changer le CPU c'est une chose, l'avoir bien fait en est une autre. Regarde la temperature au repos, et puis fais tourner folding@home pendant 10 min et regarde encore la temperature. Tu devrais passer de 50 a 85 degres (plus ou moins 5). Si tu depasses les 95 degres, pas de panique, rien ne va cramer, mais cela veut dire que tu n'a pas assez homogeneise la pate entre CPU et radiateur. Le CPU s'eteint tout seul passes les 120 degres



Ok, y a juste le skin army du mac mini qui gêne un peu la dissipation thermique mais apparemment ça n'a pas une grosse influence, je lance FH pour voir.


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ok, y a juste le skin army du mac mini qui gêne un peu la dissipation thermique mais apparemment ça n'a pas une grosse influence, je lance FH pour voir.



Verifie bien que les CPU tournent a 100% et donne-nous les temperatures au bout de 10 min.


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

Les CPU sont pas à 100 %, plutôt 70 et 20 %, ventilo à 4800 trs/min et temp° à 62 °c  au bout de 10 minutes. Réglage de FH par défaut et fenêtre en full sreen.


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

59°C et 5400 trs now.


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> 59°C et 5400 trs now.



Ca veut rien dire, il faut vraiment que tu les fasses tourner au max, 90 ou 100%. Sinon le test n'est pas concluant : on veut mesurer le pire cas possible


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca veut rien dire, il faut vraiment que tu les fasses tourner au max, 90 ou 100%. Sinon le test n'est pas concluant : on veut mesurer le pire cas possible




Mais comment augmenter ?
Sinon au repos c'est mieux qu'avant quasiment, dans les 1500 rpm et 52°C.


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais comment augmenter ?
> Sinon au repos c'est mieux qu'avant quasiment, dans les 1500 rpm et 52°C.



Tu as vraiment lance f@h, et il mouline ? Tu as bien les 4 process qui tournent ? C'est bizarre...


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> 22 minutes sur mon vieux mac pro pour encoder un DVD :rose:
> 
> même pas honte




Comment sa vieux?

2 * 2 Processeur à 2 Ghz je trouve sa pas mal quand même, comparé à mon Macbook 

Bon c'est sûr que comparé aux nouveaux Mac Pro.. si seulement HmJ pouvait poster un Bench, on aurait de quoi comparer


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Comment sa vieux?
> 
> 2 * 2 Processeur à 2 Ghz je trouve sa pas mal quand même, comparé à mon Macbook
> 
> Bon c'est sûr que comparé aux nouveaux Mac Pro.. si seulement HmJ pouvait poster un Bench, on aurait de quoi comparer



Bof, franchement, moi et les benchs...


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Comment sa vieux?
> 
> 2 * 2 Processeur à 2 Ghz je trouve sa pas mal quand même, comparé à mon Macbook
> 
> Bon c'est sûr que comparé aux nouveaux Mac Pro.. si seulement HmJ pouvait poster un Bench, on aurait de quoi comparer



Ah ouai j'avais lu powermac... je me disais aussi


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu as vraiment lance f@h, et il mouline ? Tu as bien les 4 process qui tournent ? C'est bizarre...



4 process ? Moi j'ai juste ça :


----------



## JPTK (31 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu droit à ça tout à l'heure... :mouais: 
Me dit rien qui vaille, remarquez les carrés violets en haut, à droite et à gauche  
Un reboot et plus rien mais bon... en parlant de reboot, mon dieu c'est foudroyant la vitesse !


----------



## anthoprotic (31 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai eu droit à ça tout à l'heure... :mouais:
> Me dit rien qui vaille, remarquez les carrés violets en haut, à droite et à gauche
> Un reboot et plus rien mais bon... en parlant de reboot, mon dieu c'est foudroyant la vitesse !




Quesque tu avais avant?


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Oui, a combien etait la temperature avant de rebooter ? C'est ce qu'il faut savoir. Pour f@h, ce n'est pas le client graphique qu'il faut lancer. Tu dois avoir une archive avec fah6 et mpiexec. Tu prends ces deux programmes, tu les mets ou tu veux *au meme endroit*, tu ouvres un Terminal, tu vas la ou tu les as stockes, et tu fais ./fah6 (je te la fais courte, tu peux auss lire le manuel ).


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quesque tu avais avant?




Bah le reste de l'image, pas des carrés violets... ça avait tendance à s'étendre là.


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah le reste de l'image, pas des carrés violets... ça avait tendance à s'étendre là.



... alors je dirais que tu as un probleme  La premiere fois que j'avais change le CPU, il m'avait fallu tout redemonter parce que justement la temperature montait trop.


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> ... alors je dirais que tu as un probleme  La premiere fois que j'avais change le CPU, il m'avait fallu tout redemonter parce que justement la temperature montait trop.



yep mais il a jamais dépassé les 75°C et puis à ce moment là il était à 55°C. Ça l'a fait qu'une fois en 48h et plus rien après reboot en même temps.


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> yep mais il a jamais dépassé les 75°C et puis à ce moment là il était à 55°C. Ça l'a fait qu'une fois en 48h et plus rien après reboot en même temps.



Mmmm... Mon Mini a jamais eu un seul pepin en un an, mise a part son premier remontage pas assez bien fait. Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## djakda (1 Février 2008)

Je suis allé faire un petit tour sur le site rue-montgallet pour voir oû en était le prix des processeurs , et j'ai eu une gde surprise , alors soit je me trompe et il est pas compatible soit c'est la bonne surprise du jour , http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/63810/INTEL-Core-2-Duo-T7700-2-4Ghz-BOX/ !! 

Je le voyais plus cher , au mini 400 


----------



## HmJ (1 Février 2008)

djakda a dit:


> Je suis allé faire un petit tour sur le site rue-montgallet pour voir oû en était le prix des processeurs , et j'ai eu une gde surprise , alors soit je me trompe et il est pas compatible soit c'est la bonne surprise du jour , http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/63810/INTEL-Core-2-Duo-T7700-2-4Ghz-BOX/ !!
> 
> Je le voyais plus cher , au mini 400 &#8364;



Tu serais mal inspire  Il me semble que sa frequence de bus n'est pas 667 MHz mais 800, et donc il ne tournera pas


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2008)

Bon RAS, pas de nouveau bug graphique, là je suis à 79°C mais j'encode un DIVX.


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon RAS, pas de nouveau bug graphique, là je suis à 79°C mais j'encode un DIVX.



Ça semble normal, mon Macbook fait 77°C en encodant des Divx aussi, et mes 2 processeurs fonctionnent à 100% depuis quelques jours


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

Oi, c'est pas mal. Avec mon T7600 j'ai deja fait des incursions a 90 degres, en ete. Et pas un seul plantage, pas de bug ni de corruption de donnees. Comme je l'ecrivais, sa "junction temperature" est de 120 degres, alors... le boitier fondra avant


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oi, c'est pas mal. Avec mon T7600 j'ai deja fait des incursions a 90 degres, en ete. Et pas un seul plantage, pas de bug ni de corruption de donnees. Comme je l'ecrivais, sa "junction temperature" est de 120 degres, alors... le boitier fondra avant



Lol 

Si au moins on pouvait faire cuire un truc dessus, ça serait pratique..  Nah je déconne 

Mais au juste, ton Mac pro ne doit pas trop chauffer? Quelle est sa température en ce moment, et quelles sont ses activités?


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Lol
> 
> Si au moins on pouvait faire cuire un truc dessus, ça serait pratique..  Nah je déconne
> 
> Mais au juste, ton Mac pro ne doit pas trop chauffer? Quelle est sa température en ce moment, et quelles sont ses activités?



Le Mac Pro simule depuis hier soir (moulinage intensif), les 2 CPU sont a 35 et 37 degres. Mais il fait 10 degres chez moi : il neige dehors


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Le Mac Pro simule depuis hier soir (moulinage intensif), les 2 CPU sont a 35 et 37 degres. Mais il fait 10 degres chez moi : il neige dehors



Whaou c'est pas chaud chez toi  

Chez moi aussi il neige dehors, désolé de ma naïveté (?), mais je ne vois pas le lien 

Pour d'autres membres récents qui ont leurs nouveau Mac pro, il parlait de température de l'air de l'ordre de 18°C en arrière et même 10°C à l'avant!  

Ouaow, j'en veux un


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Whaou c'est pas chaud chez toi
> 
> Chez moi aussi il neige dehors, désolé de ma naïveté (?), mais je ne vois pas le lien
> 
> ...



Je mets pas le chauffage en journee generalement, vu que je ne reste pas  Pour les CPU, le C2D du Mini etait toujours autour de 80 degres quand ceux du Mac Pro sont a 35-37 degres, avec exactement le meme profil d'utilisation. C'est pas enorme, ca ?


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Je mets pas le chauffage en journee generalement, vu que je ne reste pas  Pour les CPU, le C2D du Mini etait toujours autour de 80 degres quand ceux du Mac Pro sont a 35-37 degres, avec exactement le meme profil d'utilisation. C'est pas enorme, ca ?





ÉNORME    

Faut dire que la charge de travail est répartie dans tout les coeurs des 2 processeurs Intel Xeon 2.8 Ghz (je tiens à le préciser ), mais reste que ça tient du miracle!  

Au génie!


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> ÉNORME
> 
> Faut dire que la charge de travail est répartie dans tout les coeurs des 2 processeurs Intel Xeon 2.8 Ghz (je tiens à le préciser ), mais reste que ça tient du miracle!
> 
> Au génie!



Ben attends, ca ne change pas grand chose : le C2D a deja deux puces en une seule, quand le Xeon en a deux groupes de deux. Ceci etant, il faut reconnaitre que, comme pour l'iMac, le die est bien plus petit que celui des Xeon, donc c'est plus dur a refroidir


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben attends, ca ne change pas grand chose : le C2D a deja deux puces en une seule, quand *le Xeon en a deux groupes de deux*. Ceci etant, il faut reconnaitre que, comme pour l'iMac, *le die* est bien plus petit que celui des Xeon, donc c'est plus dur a refroidir




Deux groupes de quatres coeur peut-être 

Le quoi :mouais:  


Pour la température, je sais bien, mais reste que je l'adore ce Mac Pro  (J'imagine que toi aussi, d'ailleurs)


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Deux groupes de quatres coeur peut-être
> 
> Le quoi :mouais:
> 
> ...



Ouais, en meme temps on st sur mon topic Mini  Le die, c'est la partie du CPU qui contient tous les circuits imprimes. Autour, il n'y a que les connections electriques pour le socket. Et le Xeon n'est pas reellement un quad core, mais en fait Intel a soude deux dual core ensemble. Donc mon Mac Pro a quatre dual core en fait


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ouais, en meme temps on st sur mon topic Mini  Le die, c'est la partie du CPU qui contient tous les circuits imprimes. Autour, il n'y a que les connections electriques pour le socket. Et le Xeon n'est pas reellement un quad core, mais en fait Intel a soude deux dual core ensemble. Donc mon Mac Pro a quatre dual core en fait



Il me semblait que les circuits du Mac pro était plus petits car en Penryn, mais non car finalement ils ne sont pas en Penryn et un proc portable est plus petit, donc je me suis doublement gourré 

Au fait, lequel est le mieux? 2 Quad-core ou 4 Dual core (comme ton Mac pro)


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Il me semblait que les circuits du Mac pro était plus petits car en Penryn, mais non car finalement ils ne sont pas en Penryn et un proc portable est plus petit, donc je me suis doublement gourré
> 
> Au fait, lequel est le mieux? 2 Quad-core ou 4 Dual core (comme ton Mac pro)



Dans ma serie Xeon 5400 (Harpertown) : 820 millions de transistors graves en 45 nm, contre 293 millions sur le Merom de mon Mini en 65 nm  Vrai quad ou addition de dual core : tout depend de ta technique de programmation. La prochaine generation de Xeon sera quad, mais le cache partage entre les 4 coeurs sera moindre que celui partage aujourd'hui entre couple de CPU. Sans doute un blocage du nombre de transistors gravables par puce. Bref, tout est affaire de compromis


----------



## iota (3 Février 2008)

Salut.



anthoprotic a dit:


> Il me semblait que les circuits du Mac pro était plus petits car en Penryn


Oui, les Xeon des nouveaux Mac Pro sont basés sur l'architecture Penryn.

Cependant, comme Intel a rajouté pas mal de cache, le nombre de transistor a énormément augmenté.
A titre de comparaison, un Quad Core Conroe (65nm) occupe une surface de 286 mm² pour 582 millions de transitors, un Quad Core Penryn occupe une surface de 214 mm² pour 820 millions de transistors (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Oui, les Xeon des nouveaux Mac Pro sont basés sur l'architecture Penryn.
> 
> ...



Oui, 820 millions comme dit plus haut : plus de cache mais surtout deux fois plus de cores


----------



## iota (3 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, 820 millions comme dit plus haut : plus de cache mais surtout deux fois plus de cores


Dans les deux cas, ce sont des processeurs Quad Core 
Les Penryn sont gravés plus fin, mais à nombre de core équivalent, la surface est quasiment équivalente aux processeurs de génération précédente (65nm).
C'est en grande partie lié à l'augmentation de la mémoire cache.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Dans les deux cas, ce sont des processeurs Quad Core
> Les Penryn sont gravés plus fin, mais à nombre de core équivalent, la surface est quasiment équivalente aux processeurs de génération précédente (65nm).
> C'est en grande partie lié à l'augmentation de la mémoire cache.
> 
> ...



Exact, tu as raison : Conroe = 4 cores. Woodcrest = 2 cores.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Avec mon miniCore2Duo 2Ghz (ex 1,66) je fait des pointes à 91/93°C les amis


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Avec mon miniCore2Duo 2Ghz (ex 1,66) je fait des pointes à 91/93°C les amis



He be... Si c'est pas trop dangereux, je pense en revanche qu'il y a un petit souci de refroidissement : poussiere dans le radiateur ou meme pate thermique en trop grande quantite entre PU en radiateur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> He be... Si c'est pas trop dangereux, je pense en revanche qu'il y a un petit souci de refroidissement : poussiere dans le radiateur ou meme pate thermique en trop grande quantite entre PU en radiateur.



Salut,
Quand j'avais fait le changement j'avais parfaitement nettoyé le radiateur.
Ensuite j'ai mis juste ce qu'il faut en pâte thermique (artic silver).
Je ne vois pas trop ce que je peux faire de plus... 

Quoi qu'il en soit, la plupart du temps, il ne dépasse pas les 55°C ...

Le Core2Duo est prévu pour chauffer à plus de 100°C avant de se mettre en protection.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Salut,
> Quand j'avais fait le changement j'avais parfaitement nettoyé le radiateur.
> Ensuite j'ai mis juste ce qu'il faut en pâte thermique (artic silver).
> Je ne vois pas trop ce que je peux faire de plus...
> ...



Oui, 120 degres meme. Mais c'est pas normal de monter si haut tout de meme. En hiver passe encore, mais cet ete... Si tu as remonte toi-meme, il se peut que tu aies mis juste assez de pate (une couche extremement fine, n'est-ce pas ? Genre un cheveu d'epaisseur), mais qu'au remontage les 4 vis ne soient pas exactement paralleles, auquel cas le radiateur n'est pas parfaitement aplati et la dissipation pas parfaite. Au moindre signe de plantage, n'hesite pas a tout redemonter : on n'est jamais trop prudent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, 120 degres meme.


Il y a de la marge quand même ...



HmJ a dit:


> Mais c'est pas normal de monter si haut tout de meme. En hiver passe encore, mais cet ete...


Pourquoi ?
Je précise quand même que je monte à 93°C après plusieurs heures de processus plutôt gourmands (réencodage ... et autres en même temps)




HmJ a dit:


> Si tu as remonte toi-meme,


Tout fait moi même 



HmJ a dit:


> il se peut que tu aies mis juste assez de pate (une couche extremement fine, n'est-ce pas ? Genre un cheveu d'epaisseur)


Absolument. D'ailleurs ce qui m'a choqué au démontage c'est l'énorme paté que j'ai du nettoyer :mouais: ... il y avait une couche monstrueuse sur le processeur et sur le radiateur 



HmJ a dit:


> mais qu'au remontage les 4 vis ne soient pas exactement paralleles, auquel cas le radiateur n'est pas parfaitement aplati et la dissipation pas parfaite.


Vu que les 4 vis sont montés sur ressort cela ne serait vraiment pas de bol 
Mais pas impossible...




HmJ a dit:


> Au moindre signe de plantage, n'hesite pas a tout redemonter : on n'est jamais trop prudent


vi


----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2008)

bon bon bon......

ça me donne des envies vos bricoles là.......

ram 2Go et DD c'est fait .....
mais comment choisir un proco ? j'aimerais remplacer mon actuel 1.66...

Il y a qques années je bricolais des pc et il fallait tenir en compte le type de socquet etc etc, mais pour un mini, c'est quoi la norme ? 

merciiiiiii

edit: je suppose qu'il doit s'agir de intel "mobile"

voilà ce que j'ai trouvé chez un de mes fournisseurs, j'ai bon ? 

CPU INTEL MOBILE CORE 2 DUO T7100 1.8GHZ FSB800 2MB
CPU INTEL MOBILE CORE 2 DUO T7300 2.0GHZ FSB800 4MB
CPU INTEL MOBILE CORE 2 DUO T7500 2.2GHZ FSB800 4MB
CPU INTEL MOBILE CORE 2 DUO T7700 2.4GHZ FSB800 4MB


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Comme tu le sens. Question calculs, le mien a fait presque que ca pendant un an,et n'est jamais monte a plus de 85 degres, meme en ete (et il fait chaud au Japon...). Sauf la premiere fois que je l'avais mal remonte, le radiateur pas totalement bien aligne et effectivement je depassais les 90. Mais si tu dis que tout va bien, alors tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Comme tu le sens. Question calculs, le mien a fait presque que ca pendant un an,et n'est jamais monte a plus de 85 degres, meme en ete (et il fait chaud au Japon...).


Effectivement 




HmJ a dit:


> Sauf la premiere fois que je l'avais mal remonte, le radiateur pas totalement bien aligne et effectivement je depassais les 90. Mais si tu dis que tout va bien, alors tout va bien


tu me met le doute là ... 

Sinon l'éventuel problème ne pourrait pas venir du Ventilo ?
Existe t'il une application permettant de vérifier les rotations et jouer dessus ?


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Effectivement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah mais oui, bien sur : smcFanControl. J'en parle plus haut dans le fil


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah mais oui, bien sur : smcFanControl.


Merci 
Je vais faire des tests.

Comment fonctionne le ventilo du mini ?
Par palier j'imagine mais quel sont-ils ?






HmJ a dit:


> J'en parle plus haut dans le fil


Désolé...je n'avais pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> bon bon bon......
> 
> ça me donne des envies vos bricoles là.......
> 
> ...



Non !

Il s'agit bien de processeur mobile mais en 667MHz pas en 800


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Il s'agit bien de processeur mobile mais en 667MHz pas en 800



Oulala, oui, j'avais pas vu l'edit du post. Le maximum, c'est le mien, le T7600. Sinon, comme te l'explique noname, uniquement un Core (2) Duo dont la FSB est a 667 MHz.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

maintenant que le doute est en moi ... je cogite 

HmJ quand tu dis : "les 4 vis ne soient pas exactement parallèles"
parallèle par rapport à quoi ? entre elles ?

Je me rappelle avoir eu des difficultés à remettre le radiateur car les ressorts étaient durs  ... et remettre les 4 en même temps relève de l'exploit !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Il s'agit bien de processeur mobile mais en 667MHz pas en 800





HmJ a dit:


> Oulala, oui, j'avais pas vu l'edit du post. Le maximum, c'est le mien, le T7600. Sinon, comme te l'explique noname, uniquement un Core (2) Duo dont la FSB est a 667 MHz.



ok, merci les mecs


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> maintenant que le doute est en moi ... je cogite
> 
> HmJ quand tu dis : "les 4 vis ne soient pas exactement parallèles"
> parallèle par rapport à quoi ? entre elles ?
> ...



Oui, c'est vraiment pas simple, et pendant que tu luttes, peut-etre que la pate s'est barree d'un cote. Pour les vis, l'important c'est que le radiateur soit bien aligne sur le die du CPU.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, c'est vraiment pas simple, et pendant que tu luttes, peut-etre que la pate s'est barree d'un cote. Pour les vis, l'important c'est que le radiateur soit bien aligne sur le die du CPU.



Ok merci  

Tests avec smcFanControl ... le ventilo tourne tranquillement à 1500/1700 trs/mn ... température à 50/55°C ... 
Quand je pousse le mini la temp monte à 70°C et 80°C au bout d'un certain temps ... et le ventilo augmente doucement ...


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Tests avec smcFanControl ... le ventilo tourne tranquillement à 1500/1700 trs/mn ... température à 50/55°C ...
> Quand je pousse le mini la temp monte à 70°C et 80°C au bout d'un certain temps ... et le ventilo augmente doucement ...



Alors tout marche. Tu vas pouvoir le faire chauffer sous Folding


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oulala, oui, j'avais pas vu l'edit du post. Le maximum, c'est le mien, le T7600. Sinon, comme te l'explique noname, uniquement un Core (2) Duo dont la FSB est a 667 MHz.


 
quel est le risque de mettre une FSB de 800Mhz ? 
cela ne fonctionnera pas ? 
ça va bousiller ma carte mère ? 
il sera "bridé" à 667Mhz ? 

merci


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> quel est le risque de mettre une FSB de 800Mhz ?
> cela ne fonctionnera pas ?
> ça va bousiller ma carte mère ?
> il sera "bridé" à 667Mhz ?
> ...



Cela ne fonctionnera pas du tout. Rien ne grillera, mais l'ordi ne s'allumera pas.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Cela ne fonctionnera pas du tout. Rien ne grillera, mais l'ordi ne s'allumera pas.


 
ok.....  .......
je cherche un autre fournisseur alors, parce que celui çi ne me propose pas de 667Mhz..... gggrrrrrr


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ok.....  .......
> je cherche un autre fournisseur alors, parce que celui çi ne me propose pas de 667Mhz..... gggrrrrrr



... sinon, je vends le mien, et la manip est deja faite


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> ... sinon, je vends le mien, et la manip est deja faite


 
à vrai dire..... c'est surtout la manip que j'aimerais réaliser....  

bien essayé... :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à vrai dire..... c'est surtout la manip que j'aimerais réaliser....
> 
> bien essayé... :rateau:



Je dis ca parce que y'en a qui ont la tremblote...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Alors tout marche. Tu vas pouvoir le faire chauffer sous Folding




ouf ..quel soulagement ! 


Par contre, j'ai remarqué que le ventilateur n'était pas très prompt au niveau de l'accroissement des trs/mn ... il faut vraiment que le processeur tourne longtemps a une température élevée pour que celui-ci s'énerve un peu ... :mouais: ... c'est un peu étonnant non ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

noname a dit:


> ouf ..quel soulagement !
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai remarqué que le ventilateur n'était pas très prompt au niveau de l'accroissement des trs/mn ... il faut vraiment que le processeur tourne longtemps a une température élevée pour que celui-ci s'énerve un peu ... :mouais: ... c'est un peu étonnant non ?



Ben, non : il faut que le CPU soit vraiment chaud, c'est a dire atteigne un seuil, pour que ca vaille la peine de tourner plsu vite (et fasse plus de bruit).


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben, non : il faut que le CPU soit vraiment chaud, c'est a dire atteigne un seuil, pour que ca vaille la peine de tourner plsu vite (et fasse plus de bruit).



Euh perso dès 75 °C on est déjà à 4500 tours minutes en fait, donc je crois qu'il tourne de manière plus précoce.


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh perso dès 75 °C on est déjà à 4500 tours minutes en fait, donc je crois qu'il tourne de manière plus précoce.



Coupe le fil, coupe, il sert a rien


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Coupe le fil, coupe, il sert a rien



ah nan nan c'était juste pour dire que le sien semblait démarrer s'affoler un peu tardivement quoi


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ah nan nan c'était juste pour dire que le sien semblait démarrer s'affoler un peu tardivement quoi



Oui, avez-vous la meme version d'OS X ? Un nouvel algorithme pourrait expliquer cela.


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2008)

10.4.11


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben, non : il faut que le CPU soit vraiment chaud, c'est a dire atteigne un seuil, pour que ca vaille la peine de tourner plsu vite (et fasse plus de bruit).



OK
 







jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh perso dès 75 °C on est déjà à 4500 tours minutes en fait, donc je crois qu'il tourne de manière plus précoce.




Pas chez moi !
Il faut qu'il reste longtemps à 75°C pour que le ventilateur s'excite !


----------



## HmJ (14 Février 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai publie l'annonce. Ce cher Mini est a vendre


----------



## louis911 (18 Février 2008)

salut moi aussi je vais achetter un mac mini mais je voulais svoir si je pouvais  ajouter de la memoire dessu


----------



## louis911 (18 Février 2008)

je voulait savoir si je pouvais boooster ma memoir de mon mac


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2008)

louis911 a dit:


> salut moi aussi je vais achetter un mac mini mais je voulais svoir si je pouvais  ajouter de la memoire dessu





louis911 a dit:


> je voulait savoir si je pouvais boooster ma memoir de mon mac




:mouais:..... un petit effort pour la rédaction de tes messages, serait le bienvenu .....

pourquoi ne pourrais tu pas augmenter la mémoire ? quelle mémoire ? ram ? disque dur ? 
pourrais tu préciser un peu ta question stp... parce que là, c'est pas évident de te répondre.....


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

louis911 a dit:


> je voulait savoir si je pouvais boooster *ma* memoir de mon mac



tu devrais effectivement booster _ta_ mémoire, car c'est la troisième fois (au moins) que tu poses la même question...


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai publie l'annonce. Ce cher Mini est a vendre



Si je devais en acheter un, je te le prendrais illico presto !
Le Mini le plus rapide au monde :love: 


bonne vente !


----------



## sclicer (18 Février 2008)

Tu aurais un petit lien pour ton annonce ? Car je dois pas chercher au bon endroit :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Ben clique sur "a vendre" dans le message de Hmj et tu tombera direct sur l'annonce


----------



## HmJ (18 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Tu aurais un petit lien pour ton annonce ? Car je dois pas chercher au bon endroit :rateau:



Ca se passe ici


----------



## sclicer (18 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ben clique sur "a vendre" dans le message de Hmj et tu tombera direct sur l'annonce


Chez moi il n'y a pas de lien associer à "à vendre" de hmj:rose: 
Sinon merci pour le lien direct


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Chez moi il n'y a pas de lien associer à "à vendre" de hmj:rose:
> Sinon merci pour le lien direct



Autant pour moi 

ALors voilà le lien direct

Dis-moi si tu rencontres encore des problèmes, car c'est louche que tu ne vois pas le lien dans le post de hmj  

ps: Si tu le prends, je demande à Hmj une commission pour la vente:love:


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ps: Si tu le prends, je demande à Hmj une commission pour la vente:love:


Moi aussi ! vu la pub que j'en ai fait


----------



## McRoger (19 Février 2008)

@Arlequin

Prendre un T 7200-7400 ou T7600

Les chiffres impairs sont réservés aux procs pour chipset Santa Rosa, pas compatible avec le mini.

:-(


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2008)

McRoger a dit:


> @Arlequin
> 
> Prendre un T 7200-7400 ou T7600
> 
> ...



clair, net et précis ! Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

La petite bricole vraiment chouette 
MacPro Mini 


ici 
là


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2008)

noname a dit:


> La petite bricole vraiment chouette
> MacPro Mini
> 
> 
> ...



à part la coque et le proc il a changé quoi ? je comprends pas son blog


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> à part la coque et le proc il a changé quoi ? je comprends pas son blog



C'est un petit macpro réalisé à partir d'un mini, c'est bien fait, tu comprends toujours pas ?


----------



## David_b (14 Mars 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est un petit macpro réalisé à partir d'un mini, c'est bien fait, tu comprends toujours pas ?



si  ça j'avais compris 
je demandais juste si à part le proc et la coque, il avait changé autre chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> si  ça j'avais compris
> je demandais juste si à part le proc et la coque, il avait changé autre chose ?



a priori non
mais rien que pour la coque, je dis chapeau bas !


----------



## HmJ (19 Mars 2008)

noname a dit:


> a priori non
> mais rien que pour la coque, je dis chapeau bas !



Ce qui serait vraiment top, c'est de greffer un Xeon dans un Mini, ou au moins une carte graphique PCI Express


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ce qui serait vraiment top, c'est de greffer un Xeon dans un Mini, ou au moins une carte graphique PCI Express



Une carte vidéo sur le mini...wahou...top de chez top !


----------



## erx (21 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> à part la coque et le proc il a changé quoi ? je comprends pas son blog


Il a rajouté un usb en façade et remplacé le disque dur par un modèle 3"1/2 de 500go.


----------



## HmJ (23 Mars 2008)

erx a dit:


> Il a rajouté un usb en façade et remplacé le disque dur par un modèle 3"1/2 de 500go.



Oui, c'est pas mal. Encore que j'ai lu des cas ou brancher un hub USB ou un lecteur de cartes, genre ceux des ecrans Dell (par ailleurs excellents) pouvait causer des soucis (roue de la mort qui revient un peu trop souvent). Pas de panne, mais des ralentissements. Bref, je voulais juste dire que le mieux est parfois l'ennemi du bien


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2008)

je suis avec intéret ce sujet, je viens de récupéré un Mini coreduo 1,66 Ghz, il rame un poil pour décoder du 1080p


----------



## Arlequin (7 Novembre 2008)

Hello

question subsidiaire: 

le fait de changer le core duo pour un core2duo me permettra t il de passer de 2 à 3Go de ram ? 

Je vois à l'instant chez macsales et macway des kits 3Go de ram (en pc5300 667) pour le mini core2duo ... 

à votre avis ? 

Hmj, as tu essayé 3Go dans ton MonsterMini ? 

Merci 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2008)

bon ce soir j'installe un  Core 2 Duo T7400 à 2,16 GHz (4 Mo de cache) en lieu et place d'un Core Duo 1,66 Ghz :love:

edit : installation faite : il va ce faire 1h de chauffe en lisant du 1080p en boucle 

edit 2 : il me fait des pointes a 98 °C :rateau:

edit 3 : après 2h il est bon pour le service, reste a optimisé la ventilation je pense le posé sur une grosse plaque d'alu en U, qui connaît des vendeurs de patch thermique ? (attention pas pâte thermique ça j'en ai plein mes tiroirs  )


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2008)

Bravo ! Une machine qui va bien tourner, c'est sur. Pour la ventilation, le bon plan que j'avais trouve c'est de poser la machine sur 4 petits plots, pour assurer egalement une ventilation par le dessous. Mais comme indique dans ce fil, une machine avec un CPU qui tourne a plus de 100 degres 24/7, j'ai donne, et ca tenait le coup 

Pour le kit 3 Go, tous les Mini acceptent. J'ai prefere rester sur 2x 1Go pour profiter du double canal, mais selon ton utilisation 3 Go pourraient apporter un plus. Le 2x 2Go n'est supporte que sur les nouvelles machines (la mienne, achetee debut 2007 ne le supportait pas), meme si en fait OS X n'en reconnait que 3.3Go.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

Pfff bandes de terroristes, vous me donnez envie d'ouvrir mon mini!:rateau:


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pfff bandes de terroristes, vous me donnez envie d'ouvrir mon mini!:rateau:



Une bien belle machine, heureusement qu'Apple a decide de ne pas jeter l'eponge


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Bravo ! Une machine qui va bien tourner, c'est sur. Pour la ventilation, le bon plan que j'avais trouve c'est de poser la machine sur 4 petits plots, pour assurer egalement une ventilation par le dessous. Mais comme indique dans ce fil, une machine avec un CPU qui tourne a plus de 100 degres 24/7, j'ai donne, et ca tenait le coup
> 
> Pour le kit 3 Go, tous les Mini acceptent. J'ai prefere rester sur 2x 1Go pour profiter du double canal, mais selon ton utilisation 3 Go pourraient apporter un plus. Le 2x 2Go n'est supporte que sur les nouvelles machines (la mienne, achetee debut 2007 ne le supportait pas), meme si en fait OS X n'en reconnait que 3.3Go.



Je cherche a trouver ça en grand taille en france


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour le kit 3 Go, tous les Mini acceptent.



euh.... ça merdouille chez moi....ventilos à fond et MacOs ne se lance pas

suis à 2Go maxi, ai essayé 2+1 et 2+2, rien ne passe avec mon core duo 1,66


----------



## DomBon (9 Novembre 2008)

question ventilation, moi j'ai seulement posé le mien sur un boitier de cd pour le surélever ; le format convient juste pour dégager les fentes d'aération


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour le kit 3 Go, tous les Mini acceptent.


Tu es sûr? Il me semblait que les premiers macbook pro coreduo n'acceptaient pas plus de 2go? Si c'est le cas il devrait en aller de même pour les core solo et duo non?


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu es sûr? Il me semblait que les premiers macbook pro coreduo n'acceptaient pas plus de 2go? Si c'est le cas il devrait en aller de même pour les core solo et duo non?



Desole alors. Sur le mien ca passait, mais c'etait peut-etre une revision ulterieure. Effectivement Core Solo et Core Duo : meme combat.


----------



## johnny_clash06 (26 Décembre 2008)

pour la chauffe il suffit de mettre dessous le mac mini une plate forme réfrigeré


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2008)

johnny_clash06 a dit:


> pour la chauffe il suffit de mettre dessous le mac mini une plate forme réfrigeré



Le surélever via quatre plots, en liège par exemple, ça fait déjà beaucoup


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2009)

Je relance la chose avec mon MacMini 1,66 Ghz CD qui est maintenant en 2,16 Ghz C2D, il lui manque juste un peu de ram (1 go actuellement), mais ça tourne vite sous snow leopard  et accepte sans bronché le 20" Cinema Display


----------



## mac-fan (19 Septembre 2009)

Moi un mac mini 2009 sur 46" Sharp Aquos 1900x1080 que du bonheur :love:


----------



## kriso (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que le Mini 2009 fait (encore) moins de bruit que le Core Duo ?

Merci


----------



## Boolinou (19 Septembre 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bonjour à tous,[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nouvel arrivé sur le forum, je viens chercher quelques informations ... utilisateur depuis de nombreuses années de pc, j'envisage de passer sous mac (notamment mac mini) pour l'utilisation que j'en aurais aussi j'aimerais vos avis ...
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Dans l'optique de changer mon pc actuel, je me suis intéressé à l'intérêt d'acquérir un mac mini  en effet mon souhait serait : [/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]utilisation         bureautique essentiellement[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]media         center (plex, xbmc, ) avec visionnage photos[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]écoute         musique (via borne airport express ou squeezebox ou autre mode )[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]gagner         en dimension car notre nouveau lieu d'habitation fait qu'un minimum         d'espace pris par le pc serait un plus[/FONT]
 

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Le point négatif du mac mini est son prix  surtout comparé aux autre nettop sur le marché (Asrock ion, Asus eeePC, etc.) Cependant certains vantent les mérites du processeur C2D comparativement à l'Atom => critiques fondées ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]L'autre point qui me freine est que j'ai toujours utilisé des pc mais jamais de mac, ou alors en utilisation ponctuelle chez des amis (quelle ergonomie).[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]J'en ai toujours entend beaucoup de bien, c'est pour cette raison que mon choix s'était porté sur le mac mini pour bénéficier d'un produit avec une bonne finition et une facilité d'utilisation.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Avez-vous des conseils plutôt que d'autre sur l'orientation à donné à mon choix ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ou encore, imaginer une alternative (PS3, disque multimédia, ) mais le fait de devoir changer de pc m'incite à envisager plutôt l'option pc ou mac même si je suis ouvert aux conseils avisés [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Merci d'avance.
[/FONT]


----------



## HmJ (20 Septembre 2009)

Ce fil parle du changement de CPU sur les premiers Mac Mini Intel. Depuis, notamment les modeles 2009, on ne put plus changer la puce qui est soudee sur la carte mere. On peut par contre facilement rajouter de la RAM et changer le DD (un SSD par exemple...).

J'adore cette machine, que j'ai eue avec Power PC et Intel. La derniere mouture est encore meilleure puisqu'elle permet un affichage sur ecran 30", est compatible avec le moniteur Apple 24" Cinema et a enfin une partie graphique un peu plus ambitieuse.


----------



## gutiero (21 Septembre 2009)

kriso a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que le Mini 2009 fait (encore) moins de bruit que le Core Duo ?
> 
> Merci



Avec un SSD oui. Je n'entends que le ventilo qui ronronne à un rythme très bas étant donné que le SSD ne chauffe pas du tout!


----------



## iota (21 Septembre 2009)

Salut.



Boolinou a dit:


> Cependant certains vantent les mérites du processeur C2D comparativement à l'Atom => critiques fondées ?


Le C2D écrase (au niveau performance) l'Atom sans problème.

@+
iota


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2009)

j'ai un T7700 sous la mains, je peu le mettre dans mon Mini ex 1,66 Ghz CD @ 2,16 Ghz C2D ?


----------



## HmJ (22 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un T7700 sous la mains, je peu le mettre dans mon Mini ex 1,66 Ghz CD @ 2,16 Ghz C2D ?



De memoire on ne pouvait monter que jusqu'au T7600. Les T7700 utilisent d'autres contacts.


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2009)

pourtant le socket est le même c'est bien un 478


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (29 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant le socket est le même c'est bien un 478


On s'en fout des problèmes de socket dans l'informatique moderne. 
Le matériel est devenu universel, suffit juste de suivre les pointillé:


----------



## HmJ (30 Septembre 2009)

Ah ah ! Excellent ! :love: Pas si simple la bidouille... J'ai verifie : le T7700 est bien incompatible, le T7600 restera mon Graal. Ah, il tournait bien l'animal


----------



## HmJ (30 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pourtant le socket est le même c'est bien un 478



Le socket est le meme, mais cela ne suffit pas. La reponse a ta question est que ce modele de Mini ne gere que 3 Go de RAM et de la FSB a 666 MHz. Le T7700 est a 800 MHz. Impossible de couper a travers ces limitations.


----------



## Dams59 (30 Septembre 2009)

effacé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Tu crois vraiment qu'on va cliquer sur ton lien? 

Allez. Adieu. :sleep:


----------



## Dams59 (30 Septembre 2009)

effacé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais tu fais de la pub et c'est interdit par la charte, cette même charte que tu as accepté en en t'enregistrant sur le forum.



			
				la charte a dit:
			
		

> À cela s&#8217;ajoute, sur ces forums, l&#8217;interdiction de la pornographie et de *la publicité*, sous quelque forme que ce soit.


----------



## Dams59 (30 Septembre 2009)

effacé


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2009)

Aller, c'est reparti : je viens d'acheter mon troisieme Mini, j'ai craque pour le haut de gamme a 2.53GHz et surtout 4 Go d'office.

On verra plus tard pour le booster : si le CPU n'est plus changeable depuis 2007, en revanche on peut passer a un SSD en interne et monter la RAM a 8 Go  Aller, on se donne rendez-vous dans quelques mois sur un nouveau fil


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Octobre 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Aller, c'est reparti : je viens d'acheter mon troisieme Mini, j'ai craque pour le haut de gamme a 2.53GHz et surtout 4 Go d'office.
> 
> On verra plus tard pour le booster : si le CPU n'est plus changeable depuis 2007, en revanche on peut passer a un SSD en interne et monter la RAM a 8 Go  Aller, on se donne rendez-vous dans quelques mois sur un nouveau fil


T'es incurable


----------



## Centaurdedé (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut HmJ ,

Tu va devenir un Pro du Mac Mini ,
Apple ne t'a pas encore débauché ?

C'est vrai que le Mini est génial , pourquoi s'en passer !!!
(Surtout en le boostant un peu ...)

Vivement un nouveau Tutoriel pour l'upgrade du *Mini* . 

Tchao  A+  Dedé


----------



## HmJ (2 Décembre 2009)

Plus grand chose a faire, a part passer a 8 Go de RAM et mettre un SSD. Ca viendra.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (2 Décembre 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Plus grand chose a faire, a part passer a 8 Go de RAM et mettre un SSD. Ca viendra.



Pour 8 go , ca coûte bien 200 euros ? Et si je le démonte, je fais sauté la garantie ?


----------



## HmJ (3 Décembre 2009)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Pour 8 go , ca coûte bien 200 euros ? Et si je le démonte, je fais sauté la garantie ?



Apple precise que ce genre d'operation ne fait pas sauter la garantie, hors mauvaise manip qui abime la machine. RAM et DD sont couverts je crois.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (3 Décembre 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Apple precise que ce genre d'operation ne fait pas sauter la garantie, hors mauvaise manip qui abime la machine. RAM et DD sont couverts je crois.



Ouais, j'ai appelé apple Benelux et on n'a dit que si je le démonte et que je ne casse rien, il n'y a pas de problème, par contre si je casse quelque chose bye bye garantie .


----------



## HmJ (4 Décembre 2009)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Ouais, j'ai appelé apple Benelux et on n'a dit que si je le démonte et que je ne casse rien, il n'y a pas de problème, par contre si je casse quelque chose bye bye garantie .



Eh oui, mais l'epoque est au gout de l'aventure et de la prise de risque  Bref, a ne faire que si on en a vraiment besoin, ce n'est pas la fin du monde.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2011)

Petit déterrage en rêgle 

Près de 4 ans après le post initial, qu'en est il actuellement ? 

j'aimerais booster un peu mon mini core duo (macmini 1.1) 1,66Ghz/2GoRam, qui me sert de mediacenter et qui rame avec les MKV et autres vidéos HD

qu'existe t il maintenant comme proco (toujours le t7600)? meilleur rapport prix/performance et surtout qui ne lance pas le ventilo en permanence 

Merci


----------



## HmJ (5 Décembre 2011)

Je laisse d'autres repondre a ma place : mon Mini a pris sa retraite, j'ai depuis migre sur iMac


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2011)

HmJ a dit:


> Je laisse d'autres repondre a ma place : mon Mini a pris sa retraite, j'ai depuis migre sur iMac



merci d'être passé


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Petit déterrage en rêgle
> 
> Près de 4 ans après le post initial, qu'en est il actuellement ?
> 
> ...




J'ai lu un post sur le sujet récemment qui disait qu'effectivement il n'y avait pas eu d'autres processeurs compatibles par la suite. Sinon n'hésite pas et tu peux en même temps le passer en 2.1 afin qu'il accepte 3 go de ram, enfin ça dépend aussi de ton usage.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai lu un post sur le sujet récemment qui disait qu'effectivement il n'y avait pas eu d'autres processeurs compatibles par la suite. Sinon n'hésite pas et tu peux en même temps le passer en 2.1 afin qu'il accepte 3 go de ram, enfin ça dépend aussi de ton usage.



ok, noté

passer en 2.1 ? càd ?

usage > mediacenter uniquement (dossier video_ts , avi, frontrow, et MKV si possible)


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2011)

Tiens regarde ICI.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Tiens regarde ICI.



 gracias


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2011)

très intéressant en effet

tu as mis quel proco ?

sur ebay je trouve des T7600 *SL9SD *, ça vous semble bon ? prix correct ?


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2011)

De mémoire le T7200, celui à 2 ghz, que j'avais payé au moins 200 &#8364; je crois. Le T7600 était je crois à pas loin d 280 &#8364; donc oui ça me paraît un bon prix, surtout en euros !!


----------



## Arlequin (7 Décembre 2011)

let's do it


----------

